# When the Trump nightmare ends, will we be able to forgive Trump voters?



## tigerred59 (Feb 19, 2020)

*I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!






*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 19, 2020)

Are you going to survive 5 more years of Trump?
Your blood pressure seems a bit elevated.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


You got him elected. If you had controlled your egos you would have had Hillary as President.


----------



## Augustine_ (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


In 2004 they voted for Dubya and now pretend that never happened.  They'll do the same with the dotard.  They should not be forgiven.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 19, 2020)

Nightmare? When is the psychotic left going to get rid of their hatred?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*




Thiers probably about 40 of those out there roflmao


----------



## excalibur (Feb 19, 2020)

Screaming at the sky again?


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 19, 2020)

We have not forgiven the anti-Americans who voted for Obama so....There is that.


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



Buckle up for another four years asshole. 

BTW have you picked another party to join since your democratic abortion is gonna be dead soon?  Are you planning to destroy it the same way you destroyed the democratic cluster fuck?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Get a life.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 19, 2020)

What a disaster of a race.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 19, 2020)

Democrats should never be forgiven for the damage they have done.  It should be generational like ashura.    Confine them to ghettos.   Democrats should never be permitted to be around any children.

In fact, a whole body of education should be developed just to teach democrats how truly evil they are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2020)

The filthy Moon Bats that elected that worthless piece of shit affirmative action dumbass Obama Muslim needs to get down on their knees and beg forgiveness from the American people.

That sonofabitch increased poverty, decreased family income, put us $10 trillion in debt, had dismal economic growth,  increased taxes, screwed up health care, decimated the military, kissed the ass of the Muslims and Communists and made the US the laughing stock of the world.
_
"Lets elect a worthless affirmative action Muslim Libtard Muslim for President, what could possibly go wrong?"_


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Omg Lol do you know we are a free country? Haha


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> _"Lets elect a worthless affirmative action Muslim Libtard Muslim for President, what could possibly go wrong?"_


I wish you would stop calling Obama a muslim.

Trust me, he is not a muslim.  ...


----------



## Fueri (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh my, someone will not forgive someone they didn't agree with politically.

That's so fucking dumb it makes dumb look smart.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


They'll say they were never supporters of his.  They'll say they voted libertarian or 3rd party.

And I am still waiting for Bush supporters to apologize.  For years they defended his economic policies and they insisted he didn't lie us into Iraq.  It seems like Bush lying us into Iraq is the one thing Trump supporters don't agree with Trump on.  He says Bush lied us into Iraq and there were no WMD's.

But that was when Trump was saying whatever he needed to differentiate himself from the rest of the Republicans running.  No Republican would dare admit Bush lied us into Iraq.  Until Donald.

In the Republican presidential debate in South Carolina on Saturday night, Donald Trump said something about the Bush administration and the Iraq War that is essentially illegal for Republican politicians.

“They lied,” he said. “They said there were weapons of mass destruction, there were none. And they knew there were none.”

Trump Is Right, Bush Lied: A Little-Known Part of the Bogus Case for War

You can imagine this probably won over a lot of moderates who deep down know Bush lied us into Iraq.  Like if I were going to vote GOP, which I never would.  But if I were, I'd vote for the one who is willing to admit Bush lied us into Iraq.  It isn't even debatable.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



How ironic. I have the same feelings about leftard morons, that actually like polosi, schrumer, shitt, etc. The majority are low IQ white trash, hipster doofus’s, and dumb college kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Your nightmare won't end until January of 2025, when our President Trump officially leaves the White House.  Have fun!


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > _"Lets elect a worthless affirmative action Muslim Libtard Muslim for President, what could possibly go wrong?"_
> ...


But he indeed an asshole.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 19, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Your nightmare won't end until January of 2025, when our President Trump officially leaves the White House.  Have fun!


That's not quite true.

Then there will be 8 years of Pence.  ..


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Your nightmare won't end until January of 2025, when our President Trump officially leaves the White House.  Have fun!
> ...


Maybe.  I believe Pence is totally bereft of charisma.  He's far too low-key.  I just don't see him as president.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 19, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


4 terms for trump not 2, not 3, BUT FOUR!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Oh stop......if you can forgive Bush voters, you can definitely forgive Trump voters...

Trump didn't get us in trillion dollar wars and the worst recession in US history...Bush did...

However, most Trump voters were Bush voters -- they are just too ashamed to admit....


----------



## White 6 (Feb 19, 2020)

Trump is lying corrupt scum.  The pep rally MAGA crow was taken in by the no moral, totalitarian huckster. and have doubled down on supporting the un-American usurper of what used to be a fine conservative party.  I totally forgive them the stupidity (I have many republican friends), but probably will not support a republican for national office again, simply because they supported and enabled him instead of standing for principles and supporting the kind of government the framers had in mind.  My local republican officials are fine, except they spend to much.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 19, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



Bush as a Halfacrat was preferable to that ween John Kerry.

Trump will be reelected on his merit.  You have no one to run against him, and your party will be fully splintered at the convention in July.

Trump voters are not asking for your forgiveness.  I believe they could not care less what you people think or feel about the matter.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 19, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Trump is lying corrupt scum.  The pep rally MAGA crow was taken in by the no moral, totalitarian huckster. and have doubled down on supporting the un-American usurper of what used to be a fine conservative party.  I totally forgive them the stupidity (I have many republican friends), but probably will not support a republican for national office again, simply because they supported and enabled him instead of standing for principles and supporting the kind of government the framers had in mind.  My local republican officials are fine, except they spend to much.


Hilarious!  Please enjoy Trump as YOUR president until January of 2025.


----------



## Augustine_ (Feb 19, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Trump has no merit.  All his enterprises failed.  His only skill is convincing his creditors that if he goes down they go down.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 19, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


Hilarious!  Please refer to post #28 in this thread.  Thanks!


----------



## night_son (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*




You must be so blinded by misinformed hatred you can't see the world in any color but anti-Trump grayscale. It is, matter of fact, you who side with baby murderers and child mutilation and denial of fact, truth and scientific proof who should be begging for the forgiveness of all fellow Americans and human beings whom you have betrayed in abetting the radical left and their attempted ideological and cultural transformation of this country. One day those like you will awaken to the evil they have sided with and beg forgiveness while shrieking in shame and regret.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 19, 2020)

Your stomach will be to empty to give a shit about anything but trying to feed your family on the pittance of a check you'll be receiving after taxes....


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 19, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


*Its amazing how soon they forget their beloved treasured Ronald Reagan. I remember one year while watching the RNC convention, someone used sanitized white gloves just to open one of his diaries...they use to speak of this man as if he was the second coming, now today....its Reagan who? One thing about these nuts, they're loyalty is to anybody that brings on the Bullshit and backs it up with more bullshit.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 19, 2020)

night_son said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


*For the last time you idiot, its not about jobs, its not about an extra nickle in a paycheck, ITS ABOUT THE FUCKIN COUNTRY YOU IMMORAL LUMP OF SHIT.*


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 19, 2020)

*OT: is it me, or is every single time Trump shows up at any event to rally rednecks, something bad always happens? I mean, this last shit at the race...Trump is bad luck white people, you've been warned!!*


----------



## keepitreal (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


I actually understand where you're coming from...

I can not forgive the white idiots that brought Africans here


----------



## ClassyCanadian (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



What nightmare? Your economy is on fire, President Trump has kept you out of new wars, he's put the United States first. 

I'm amazed he's doing that while fending off all the nonsensical crap from his opponents.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 19, 2020)

Trump has made things better for negroes, and even freed them and they are still yelling RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM. 

What a bunch of mentally enslaved idiots.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!....]*




I spit on the very idea of you forgiving me for anything, you lefty hack.


The only regret I have, is that TRump has not been MORE aggressive in pursuing his platform.


YOu just try to drag me anywhere or anyhow, see how that works out for you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



You need to move to a country more to your liking and that does not share a border with the USA


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...





No one has forgot anything. You are a moron. Ronald Reagan was great for that time. Trump is great for today. 


If Reagan came back from the Dead, and ran again, I would listing to what he had to say, on current issues. 


But Trump was the best choice in 2016. I stand by that choice. 


You are insane.


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> [
> 
> 
> Trust me, he is not a muslim.  ...



Trust me.  He is a fucking Muslim piece of shit.   Just ask all his Mullah buddies that got that planeful of cash.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> *Trust me. * He is a fucking Muslim piece of shit.   Just ask all his Mullah buddies that got that planeful of cash.


I don't trust you. I think you're an idiot.  ...


----------



## jameny5 (Feb 19, 2020)

His buffoonery will have a lasting effect for years to come. I mean this country was stolen from the Indians. These racists prove everyday that they don't care about the citizens, migrants and immigrants here as long as they are taxing and profitting off of them. This country elected the biggest, dumbest person and racist after David Duke to prove it. In 2024 - elect David Duke to top the current racist and dictator. We know this country will try and can do it.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 19, 2020)

jameny5 said:


> His buffoonery will have a lasting effect for years to come. I mean this country was stolen from the Indians. These racists prove everyday that they don't care about the citizens, migrants and immigrants here as long as they are taxing and profitting off of them. This country elected the biggest, dumbest person and racist after David Duke to prove it. In 2024 - elect David Duke to top the current racist and dictator. We know this country will try and can do it.


You piece of shit. The Natives owned nothing. Too bad they didn't have a word for wheel, or else they may have had a shot. That is not the way life is you stupid idealistic double talking patronizing racist ignorant loser.

They killed each other in savage manners and they all fought for territory you pathetic idiot. Only stupid pathetic ignorant hypocrites think the Natives were only peaceful peyote smoking people growing maze and being civil all of the time.

You dumb stink dimwitted idiots never answer what you think about the 10 Native American tribes that owned slaves and fought for the confederacy. 

You pathetic racist loser.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 19, 2020)

jameny5 said:


> His buffoonery will have a lasting effect for years to come. I mean this country was stolen from the Indians. These racists prove everyday that they don't care about the citizens, migrants and immigrants here as long as they are taxing and profitting off of them. This country elected the biggest, dumbest person and racist after David Duke to prove it. In 2024 - elect David Duke to top the current racist and dictator. We know this country will try and can do it.



*This country elected the biggest, dumbest person and racist after David Duke to prove it. *

Obama has been out of office for 3 years, leave the poor guy alone.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

jameny5 said:


> His buffoonery will have a lasting effect for years to come. I mean this country was stolen from the Indians. These racists prove everyday that they don't care about the citizens, migrants and immigrants here as long as they are taxing and profitting off of them. This country elected the biggest, dumbest person and racist after David Duke to prove it. In 2024 - elect David Duke to top the current racist and dictator. We know this country will try and can do it.




There is nothing racist about Trump, his rhetoric or his policies. YOu are a lying asshole.


----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2020)

Wow the loons are, well, loons. 

libtard
noun 
/libˈtärd/ 
1. an individual, whose thinking process has been 
rendered impaired by political correctness and the 
failure to understand that people are responsible 
for their actions and the world does not owe lazy 
or stupid people a living.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Yep.....you hate white people so much that you're just like a Nazi warming up the ovens for another Holocaust.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> We have not forgiven the anti-Americans who voted for Obama so....There is that.


Anti-American racists who voted for Obama.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



Excuse me while I stand over here and LMFAO.

You really are one stupid idiot.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

History will ridicule Trump voters


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



FOAD.

Nothing better than having to hate your political opponents to justify your own stupid political position.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



Talk about ego. Thinking people who disagree with you politically have to apologize because "THEY DON'T THINK LIKE MMEEEEEEEE!!!!" Is kind of pathetic.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Wow, talk about a post based on nothing close to an actual thought. 

You are rapidly approaching dumbest poster on the board, SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED dumb.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


*FREE TRUTHMATTERS!!!  *


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


They will be fine once they've been through the re-education camps.

No worries at all.


----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> History will ridicule Trump voters


Maybe your history.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


----------



## yidnar (Feb 20, 2020)

b


tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*[/QUO
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 20, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> You got him elected. If you had controlled your egos you would have had Hillary as President.



  Nominating Hillary is a very big part of what got Trump elected.  I think t's quite clear that there were a lot of voters who, even if they found Trump rather unsavory, perceived Hillary as much, much worse.  Both Hillary and the subhuman piece of shit to whom she is married proved, when he was President, how thoroughly corrupt both of them are, and how bad an idea it is to put either one of them in any position of power.

  Trump was the devil we didn't know, who was preferable to the devil that we knew.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


spit on the wrong person and you will get your whiny weak butthurt ass handed to you punk .


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 20, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> In 2004 they voted for Dubya and now pretend that never happened.



  Really?

  Who is pretending that voting for _“Dubya”_ never happened?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

Oddball said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Don't do that! you will summon her!


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



You may think it's in jest, but statements like that show a person's inner thoughts and nature.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Of course some won't be recoverable.


----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > In 2004 they voted for Dubya and now pretend that never happened.
> ...


I voted for him twice.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



it's amazing how lefties always go back to the excesses of the French Revolution as a blueprint, and not a warning.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


They were very effective at handling the incorrigibles.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



The one lesson you twits never learn is that in the end, the revolution eats its own, and people like you end up facing the National Razor.


----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

flack said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



In before the usual suspects start screaming "THAT WASN'T REAL SOCIALISM"!!!!


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Right, because that's what happened here in 1776.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



The American Revolution was atypical as it was a revolt led by a mostly landed propertied class against what could be considered an absent landlord. 

The French Revolution is the banner standard for other revolutions, and would be the template most lefties would follow.  That was a revolt by the lower classes, led mostly by the middle classes, against a ruling class. 

It figures your knowledge of history is lacking.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

History will characterize Trump voters as......

1. Deplorables
2. Gullible. 
3. Willing to vote for anyone who will stack the courts with Conservatives


----------



## blastoff (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


That would actually have to be a group award for the entire tigerred ensemble.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*




Yet you go to work with them every day? Why? You so weak that you can't improve your spot in life? So weak that a guy in a MAGA hat gets your panties in a twist? Why? Fuck'em. In they end they are just people. You take this shit way to serious.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



   It is with great pleasure that I inform you that your nightmare will not end in your lifetime.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

blastoff said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Are we talking fellow travellers, or is tigerred a....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> History will characterize Trump voters as......
> 
> 1. Deplorables
> 2. Gullible.
> 3. Willing to vote for anyone who will stack the courts with Conservatives



Stacking the shit out of them...…...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


You miss the point.  Trump is a well thought out con man.  So what he did running in the GOP primaries was differentiate himself from the other Republicans.  What is it that moderate voters might not like about Republicans?

1.  They want to cut social security and medicare.  Trump lied and said he wouldn't.
2.  Trump said he would raise taxes on the rich.  Another lie but I remember it sounded good to me.  I just knew he was lying.  You guys bought it.
3.  He said he would appoint moderate Supreme Court Justices.  He lied.
4.  He said he would solve illegal immigration but he won't go after illegal employers.  Why?  He was one until about a year ago.
5.  And he said Bush lied us into Iraq.  Something no other Republican to this day is willing to admit.

Donald Trump on Fox News denied that he ever accused President George W. Bush of lying about weapons of mass destruction in Iraq. “I didn’t say lie,” Trump said. “I said he may have lied.” That’s false. Trump at least twice — most recently in a debate last month — said Bush “lied.”

Bill O’Reilly, host of Fox News’ “The O’Reilly Factor,” told Trump (4:06 mark) that he disagreed with Trump on Bush’s motives for invading Iraq in 2003. “I disagree with you vehemently about George Bush, the younger, lying on purpose to get us into a war with Iraq,” O’Reilly said. Trump denied he called Bush a liar.

But Trump did say Bush lied, and on more than one occasion.

In the Feb. 13 debate in South Carolina, debate moderator John Dickerson asked Trump about an October 2008 interview in which Trump said it would have been a “wonderful thing” if Democratic Rep. Nancy Pelosi tried to impeach Bush because he lied about Iraq having weapons of mass destruction. Asked if he still believes that Bush should have been impeached, Trump called the Iraq war a “big fat mistake.” Pressed again for an answer, Trump went on to say, “They lied.”

*Trump, Feb. 13*: You call it whatever you want. I want to tell you. They lied. They said there were weapons of mass destruction; there were none. And they knew there were none. There were no weapons of mass destruction.

As for his 2008 comments, Trump said of Bush in an interview with CNN, “He lied. He got us into the war with lies.” Wolf Blitzer, host of CNN’s “The Situation Room,” pushed back, saying Bush administration officials argue that the intelligence they received was wrong — not that they lied. “I don’t believe that,” Trump responded.

Yes, Trump Said Bush 'Lied'


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 20, 2020)

Crixus said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


*Yes, I do take this shit serious and anybody of color not, need their heads examined. I can see the GE ovens just waiting on a Trump victory.*


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Despite the evidence, they will deny ever supporting him.   Just like they did with the Bushes, McCain, and Romney.


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


*In a sick way, I would love to see Trump finish off fucking up this country with a second win.....we so deserve it.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 20, 2020)

bodecea said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


*Nothing can hide the shit Trump has done...the rest were mere amatures.*


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It's amazing how much you care about lying when Trump does it, and ignore it when other politicians do it. if you held everyone else to the standard you held Trump to they would all look just as bad. 


The guy delivers on what he promises on the issues I care about. Court appointments, regulatory rollback, focus on the economy, tax reductions. 

That he pisses off mewly wibble prog twats like you is just a bonus.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I agree.  I'll survive it.  My family will survive it.  I will be able to retire even if they cut my social security and raise the retirement age on me.  

The poor and middle class are already fucked and they deserve it.  They don't vote, don't organize and/or they vote for Republicans.

You know poor whites in red states vote Republican even though they don't have a pot to piss in?  Why?  Because they are convinced liberals are bad.  Meanwhile, they don't have teeth, healthcare, good paying jobs, job security, savings, nothing.  They have nothing.  But, they are happy because they are free.  They have their god, guns and racism.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Talk about being a paternalist asshat. 

"They are too stupid to know I am RIIIIIIGGGGHHHHHTTTT!!!!!"


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Classic Republican comeback.  When they get caught lying they say "they all do it".

Yes, Pocahontas and Hillary said she was under sniper fire.  How many lies does Trump get to tell just because of these two lies?  

You guys seemed to care for how many years that Hillary said she was under sniper fire?  That was one fucking lie.  How many lies does Trump get to tell before you will get upset?

Trump as of Dec. 10 had told 15,413 untruths during his presidency, The Washington Post’s Fact Checker column reported on Monday.

That’s an average of 14.6 lies for each of his 1,055 days in office.

Trump made 1,999 false claims in 2017 and 5,689 in 2018 — a total of 7,688, the newspaper reported. He’s ramped up the untruths in 2019, however, hitting 7,725 falsehoods with three weeks still to go in the year.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Reality, they all lie, spin and ignore obvious issues with their positions. Trump is just a blowhard about it and lacks the filter they do. 

Lol, WaPo being foisted by you as an unbiased source. Have they done the same level of effort with Obama or any Democrat in general?

And your side has also stretched what a "lie" is. A lie is knowing something is one thing, and saying another. calling dog a cat. saying a blue thing is red. What you call lies are mostly opinions that you don't agree with. 

A good example of a lie is saying a man who removes their penis and balls and has a fake vagina made to replace it is actually a woman.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 20, 2020)

when I see a post referring to "we" thinking about something, I always wonder what "we" is being referenced.

In this case, the "we" that jumps out to me would be undersupervised suburban boys who troll internet discussion boards by pretending to be comically jive-ass old black women.

I don't think the numbers involved here are significant enough to merit any concern.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Well take it from me, a guy who's doing well, who can look around and see why his/my fellow middle class friends are struggling.

I'm upper class.  My brother is upper class.  My dad was in a union and has a pension and great healthcare.  I see what made the greatest middle class the world has ever seen.  That's gone.  Now only a small number of us are truly middle class.  Actually the other day I found out I'm upper class.  

Trump as of Dec. 10 had told 15,413 untruths during his presidency, The Washington Post’s Fact Checker column reported on Monday.

That’s an average of 14.6 lies for each of his 1,055 days in office.

Trump made 1,999 false claims in 2017 and 5,689 in 2018 — a total of 7,688, the newspaper reported. He’s ramped up the untruths in 2019, however, hitting 7,725 falsehoods with three weeks still to go in the year.

Household of one: Minimum of *$78,281 *to be upper-class
Household of two: Minimum of *$110,706 *to be upper-class
Household of three: Minimum of *$135,586 *to be upper-class
Household of four: Minimum of *$156,561 *to be upper-class
Household of five: Minimum of *$175,041 *to be upper-class

But don't listen to rich Republicans.  They love how things are going.  The economy is great for them.  Is it great for you?  If you are saving enough for retirement, vote GOP.  But if you are not, don't blame us liberals.  Blame yourselves for either not voting or voting GOP.

Are you even middle class?  How many people in your household?


Household of *one*: $26,093 to $78,281
Household of *two*: $36,902 to $110,706
Household of *three*: $45,195 to $135,586
Household of *four*: $52,187 to $156,561
Household of *five*: $58,347 to $175,041


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



You guys don't even know what a lie is anymore.  Wow.  

Isn't it funny conservatives are alway homophobic racists?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Once again, nobody lies with the audacity of Trump in either party. 
Not even close

So “they all do it “ is not an excuse


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 20, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> if he goes down they go down.




sounds a lot like my dating strategies from the 1970s.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I make $130k single as a person in NYC. that puts me lower upper, but barely. 

Again, only Trump has had some people so vigorously try to define him "lying" so any number you come up with has no real comparison.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 20, 2020)

bodecea said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...




Not me. I'm on record stating the Booosh clan are a bunch of carpet bagger trash, and that John McCain is fine where he is, roasting in hell and that Romny was/is nothing more then a jilted entitled girl. What funny is how you regard all of a sudden love Romney and John Bolten.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Nobody has had the media scrutinize each word he says in a search for "lies"

You can't compare because this level of scrutiny has never been seen before.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Please counter my statement about lies and show it is in fact a lie.

And how is just admitting the reality of a guy trying to be a girl still actually being a guy homophobic?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > History will characterize Trump voters as......
> ...



Let’s look at the Trump base

Deplorables:  Those who despise anyone who is not white, straight and Christian. Rhetoric against Mexicans, Muslims and gays will get their vote. 

Gullible: Those who watched The Apprentice and think it s real. They buy the image that Trump created and think he is a master businessman who can do no wrong

Those who want Conservatives on the court at all costs : They would vote for Adolph Hitler or Jeffery Dahmer if they promised to appoint conservatives


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



Why do I get the impression that you're one of the bigger "douche bags" at your place of employment, Tiger!  The people there had a choice between Trump and Hillary Clinton...who was one of the sleaziest candidates ever to run for President.  Instead of blaming them for their vote perhaps you'd be better served blaming the people in the Democratic Party who nominated a woman wholly unsuited to be our President?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Let’s be serious
Any fourth grader with a Google can call Trump on his lies

No president has outright lied as often as Trump and not been held accountable.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again, no president's every word has been viewed by a one party controlled press to find any "lie" they can.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


When people like yourself reduce the world to such childishly simplistic dichotomies, it reveals more about you than it does those you target.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you think Trump will appoint 3 more to the Supreme Court...…..or 4 more?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > _"Lets elect a worthless affirmative action Muslim Libtard Muslim for President, what could possibly go wrong?"_
> ...


Obama wishes he was, but he's not. He's an Apostate.


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2020)

flack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > History will ridicule Trump voters
> ...




These Moon Bats are as ignorant of History as they are of Economics, Climate Science, Ethics, Biology and the Constitution.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What these guys don't realize is all the things Trump said when he was campaigning that made him seem different from the other Republicans, I loved all that shit.  He was going to unite.  He was not pro life.  He wanted to help labor and solve illegal immigration.  He was going to tax billionaires.  Fix/improve healthcare.  He was the only republican who would admit there were no WMD's.

I know how he conned a lot of people who don't like Republicans into voting for him.  He's a con artist.  We got conned.  

And he gets to lie with impunity.  Scary how dumb America is.  

And I'll survive another 4 years of Trump.  Cuts to my social security and medicare and raising the retirement age.  I'll survive all that.  But that's another huge step backward for the middle class now isn't it?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*




seriously?

people who consider me a TRAITOR to America and would love to "do something" (violent) about me?

not this time.

We need a "final solution" to the fascist problem.


----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2020)

Flash said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 I know. They wouldn't know reality if it hit them in the face.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...





It is not his fault that he can't unite, not with the insane hysteria that the libs have been ginning up and maintaining.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Trust me you were paying attention to Obama's every word.

Trump and his team get to break the law, admit it on National TV and then not get in trouble.  Trump will do it again

Think Trump's acting like a dictator now? What if he's reelected after this? - CNNPolitics


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's bs and you want to know why?  Because everything he does is purposely shit that he knows will piss off the left.  He's a divider not a uniter and he didn't have to be this way.  He would have easily won re election if he chose to be a moderate president.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


We are a deeply divided nation 

I dont like you any more than you like me

so I’m not looking for your forgiveness

you should be asking for mine


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It's not a one party controlled press.  The fact that they don't call out Trump for being the king of all liars should tell you that.  

Where the fuck was the liberal media when it came out that Trump, the guy who promised us 3,4 even 5% growth, only gave us 2.3% in 2019.  The media aint as liberal as  you think.  Not after the 1997 Telecommunications act that allowed something like 5 corporations to own something like 95% of our fucking media.

So while they might appear liberal on guns, gays, racism and all the stuff that wins you poor Republicans over, they are fucking 100% corporate America, deep state Republicans my friend.  

This used to not be the case.  The news part of the company wasn't censored by the corporate part of the media.  That separation no longer exists.

You are fucking brainwashed.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

For example have you ever heard the media talk about illegal employers?  Never.  Ever hear politicians talk about illegal employers?  Never.  Trump?  Never.  He even was one himself.  We go after them the illegals go home and wages go up.  Right now it's illegal employers who are the sanctuaries.  Their wages keep them here.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


The rich use god, gays, guns and racism to divide us.  If not Republican economic policies would never fly with you broke asses.  They get you socially not economically.  Those poor fuckers need the social security they don't want.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It's really important to your own self identity that people were "conned' and not that they think differently than you.

Fascinating.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lol, I don't have the resources or the time to do it on the level the MSM is doing on the behalf of SJW's and progressives. 

Kind of like how Obama made a Treaty with iran and didn't get Senate approval of it?

LOL, CNN is 2nd to only the NY Daily news in Trump Derangement.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL, CNN does it every day. MSNBC does it every day. 

I find it comical you bitching about corporations when plenty donate to Dems, and follow the whole woke thing. 

Are you telling me Journalism as a profession isn't overwhelmingly Progressive and democrat?

That CNN isn't TDS ENOUGH?

LOL


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> For example have you ever heard the media talk about illegal employers?  Never.  Ever hear politicians talk about illegal employers?  Never.  Trump?  Never.  He even was one himself.  We go after them the illegals go home and wages go up.  Right now it's illegal employers who are the sanctuaries.  Their wages keep them here.



No, go after them and everyone else loses their job, and progressives like you would find a way to get the illegals on the dole.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Or libs divide us by denying God, supporting sexual perversion, trying to nullify the 2nd Amendment, and falsely accusing whites of racism


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Never really had to
Other presidents were trusted in the majority of what they said. 
Alternative facts were not the stated objective of a president


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What other types of Trump voters are there?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lol, progs always accuse opposition presidents of lying, they just never decided to keep count like they are now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


My parents are hard working, Jewish Americans who felt the Democrat party betrayed them. They voted for Trump. Came here in the 70s with nothing and didn’t speak the language. Have since donated hundreds of thousands to charity and sponsored 10+ Jewish families to come here from Eastern Europe. But to you they are deplorables...


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




For one example, his response to the death at Chalottesville, was perfect,  and the media, just completely lied and told the people a lie that was the exact OPPOSITE of what Trump said.


If everything he did was shit, they would have to make up shit.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They don't think differently than I do.  I get what they were thinking.  

I think you are stretching for something here.  Or is this a tactic.  Talk about my self identity and the fact that Trump voters did get conned.  

Or if they like this then they liked George Bush.  I remember those idiots.  Not much different today than they were back then.  Just a bit more racist and proud about it now.  I survived 8 years of Bush I'll be ok if Trump wins again in November.  Will you?  How's your retirement savings going?  I just opened up an envelope in the car I didn't recognize the company.  I realized it was one of my investments from a couple decades ago I totally forgot about it.  $50K.  Imagine forgetting about a $50K investment.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Glad he stuck up for the klan


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You don't get what they are thinking, you would rather believe they are idiots, gullible, or both. 

My 401k is just fine, 44 years old and it's at over $370k right now.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Please provide a quote where he directly "stuck up for the klan"


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




He explicitly stated that he was not defending the klan and explicitly stated that he was condemning them.


That you felt a need to lie about that, refutes your claim that everything he does is "shit, designed to divide us".


IF your position was true, you would not need to lie about the ONE incident in Charlottesville, you could make your case with all the other cases.


But in the real world, your best example, is a lie.



Because your position is just wrong.



My position remains. Trump is not responsible for being unable to unify, because of the hysteria ginned up by the Left.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If you are voting for Trump you probably lean right.  You probably were a USMB con who defended Bush.  I remember those fuckers.  They haven't changed.  They just have adopted a few of our positions since we abandoned them.

NAFTA sucked.  That was ours first.
Illegals are ruining America said the unions vs. Jobs Americans Won't Do Bush/McCain/Romney
Tariff companies who ship jobs overseas

These were ours before Trump stole them.  He got Republicans to change their minds about these things.  Or, I should say, he appealed to the racist half of the party over the corporate side.  The corporate side was going to vote for him over Hillary no matter what.  Trump was smart to appeal to the conspiracy theorists and racists in America.  He got them to turnout wearing those hats.  And Trump said he could kill someone and not lose one vote.  

So we need a big turn out in November to out this fucker.  Seems Trump supporters are as loyal as nazi's.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




They all know, it is a lie. 


Yet, they can't admit it, because they know that their whole world view, is based on lies. They admit one, they fear that it will come tumbling down.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He could have been overt about it and you'd still defend him.

“People were there protesting the taking down of the monument of Robert E. Lee — everybody knows that,” Trump said of the rally in Charlottesville, which was organized by white supremacists.

“some very fine people on both sides” of the incident.

So he sees white supremists as very fine people.  Got it.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*





which of Trump’s policies do you object to and why? Can you articulate thru yer hate?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



He was talking about people in general on both sides of the argument about the Statue.  And what incident?

Are you saying everyone who is against the Statue being removed is a Klan member.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No it wasn't.  He had to come back and explain his comments.  And you buy every explanation he gives.

“I was talking about people that went because they felt very strongly about the monument to Robert E. Lee, a great general. Whether you like it or not, he was one of the great generals,” Trump said.

Sorry, but we know a dog whistle when we hear one.  

Former Ku Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke even attended and spoke, having previewed the rally as an event to "take our country back."

The night before the violence, white marchers also carried torches through the streets of Charlottesville and chanted "Jews will not replace us" and the Ku Klux Klan slogan "blood and soil," which is a translation of a Nazi slogan.

According to journalist Bob Woodward's book, _Fear: Trump in the White House_, then–White House chief of staff John Kelly, himself a former military general, considered resigning after Charlottesville. Then–White House economic adviser Gary Cohn also threatened to quit in response to Trump's comments at the time

Cohn did tell the Financial Times shortly after the violence that he had been distressed and that the Trump administration must do more to condemn hate groups.

"Citizens standing up for equality and freedom can never be equated with white supremacists, neo-Nazis, and the KKK," he said in a veiled criticism of the president.

Cohn ultimately did not resign in response to Charlottesville, saying that “as a Jewish American, I will not allow neo-Nazis ranting ‘Jews will not replace us’ to cause this Jew to leave his job.” (He later left his role due to disagreements with Trump over trade.)

“With those words, the president of the United States assigned a moral equivalence between those spreading hate and those with the courage to stand against it,” Biden said. “And in that moment, I knew the threat to this nation was unlike any I had ever seen in my lifetime."

Trump Defended The Charlottesville White Supremacists — Again


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


They went to a rally organized by the KKK.  You tell me.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



His economic policies are making the gap between the rich and poor bigger.  He's making the rich richer and that's making the middle class poorer.  The debt.  Have you seen the debt?  No because you haven't looked at it since Obama left office.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Anyone who goes to a rally organized by the KKK and is agreeing with the KKK's position, is by definition, a racist.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 20, 2020)

Nope, those who supported Mushroom Dick must forever wear a Scarlet T. Shunned & ridiculed until such time as the Scarlet T is added to their gravestones.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



That's what he was talking about, but you morons have to lie about it and stretch it to suit your agenda. 

You make it about Nazis, the press makes it about Nazis, and the rest of us see through it, you cheap, dime store hack.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



They are.  If they think Trump is going to bring back the good old days where factory workers made $35 hr. 

All you middle class (if even) Republicans are idiots.  In the 2000's you defended Bush sending those good paying union jobs overseas.  You wanted GM to go bankrupt so to break the unions.  You said those middle class Americans had it too good.  Pensions, profit sharing, great healthcare.  You were jealous.  Now you want to brag that Trump is bringing back manufacturing jobs that pay $15 hr?

Yes, you're idiots.

I'm an idiot too.  I make $100K and I advocate for people like you to have a better life.  I am going to stop.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


I don’t recall anyone asking for forgiveness! Dumbass.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So everyone who didn't want to the statues removed went to the rally?

Keep digging yourself a hole, loser.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Nope, those who supported Mushroom Dick must forever wear a Scarlet T. Shunned & ridiculed until such time as the Scarlet T is added to their gravestones.


But they'll be hard to find like former Hitler fans or former Bush fans.  Today you can hardly find any Republicans here who say they supported Bush.  But back then they all did.  Today he's a globalist rino deep state bad man.  In 2007 he was GOD's chosen one.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The KKK was the group that pulled the permits for the rally?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What a completely unearned sense of smug self worth you have. 

Lol I make more than you, peasant.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




He was completely clear. I have posted the transcripts on this site, many times, with large portions cut and pasted.


That the media lied and came back and asked questions based on their lies, has nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with what is wrong with the media and liberals.


We can do this a couple of ways. i can link to and post any of the Trump interviews relating to this you want, again,


or you can just admit it.


EIther way, we quickly come to the point where it is obvious that my point about Trump not being the one being divisive, is obviously true.


But the big thing is, that you know you need to lie about it, and to support the lie. That is the real issue here. The need of liberals to conform, in order to maintain their world view.


You know your world view is false, yet you take active steps to maintain it.


Why?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, those who supported Mushroom Dick must forever wear a Scarlet T. Shunned & ridiculed until such time as the Scarlet T is added to their gravestones.
> ...



Lol, like you hang out with republicans, you poseur hack.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



No and you still won't admit he stole 2000, lied us into Iraq, let Bin Ladin go and was responsible for the Great Recession

Trump Is Right, Bush Lied: A Little-Known Part of the Bogus Case for War

In the Republican presidential debate in South Carolina on Saturday night, Donald Trump said something about the Bush administration and the Iraq War that is essentially illegal for Republican politicians.

“They lied,” he said. “They said there were weapons of mass destruction, there were none. And they knew there were none.”

Trump has subsequently walked it back a bit, but he shouldn’t have. I’ve followed the issue of Iraq’s WMD programs for 20 years, and won a $1,000 bet in 2003 that if the U.S. invaded, we would find nothing. There’s no question that the Bush administration lied enthusiastically about what it knew about Iraq and WMD.

There is an enormous amount of powerful evidence to prove it:


Former Vice President Dick Cheney kicked off the push for war in August 2002 by claiming: “There is no doubt that Saddam Hussein now has weapons of mass destruction. There is no doubt he is amassing them to use against our friends, against our allies, and against us.” Cheney’s speech had not been vetted by the CIA, and John McLaughlin, the CIA’s deputy director, shortly afterward told Congress that the likelihood of Iraq initiating a WMD attack “would be low.” Another CIA official later recalled that the agency’s reaction to Cheney’s speech was, “Where is he getting this stuff from?”
Trump Is Right, Bush Lied: A Little-Known Part of the Bogus Case for War


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




And right there, you just moved the goal post from "where they the klan" 


to,


"was Trump right about who was there?"




Who cares if Trump was right about that? He believed there was a mix of people there. YOu are claiming that he was supporting the Klan, when you actually know he was not. 


You have been forced into lying to support the lies of the media.


Why are you not angry with them?


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




That is your opinion. Trump and I  have disagree.


Are we right? Are we wrong?


Who cares? The point is, that we, (trump and i) are not support the Klan, like you claimed.


We are supporting people whom we honestly believe are there with good intentions and NOT racism and hate in their heart.


YOu know this, you demonstrate you know it, when you argue that we are wrong.



And then, when you go further and claim that we are supporting the Klan, you are lying.


Why? 


If EVERYTHING that Trump is shit, why do you have to go out on a limb, to lie about this ONE incident?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Almost all my friends are Republicans or idiots who are going to vote for Trump.  Fucking idiots.  Either that or they are rich.  I don't mind those guys voting Republican.  I almost don't blame them.  Why should they vote for fairness when this way works better for them?

Even though I'm upper class I feel middle class

Household of one: Minimum of *$78,281 *to be upper-class
Household of two: Minimum of *$110,706 *to be upper-class
Household of three: Minimum of *$135,586 *to be upper-class
Household of four: Minimum of *$156,561 *to be upper-class
Household of five: Minimum of *$175,041 *to be upper-class

And when we talk they're always saying, "how are you a liberal?" because I can be racist at times or I say don't give the bum on the corner any money.  

And personally, I'm one of the best paid employees here.  I don't want collective bargaining at my work.  I like it that I got a big raise for my work.  Not like in a union.  Still I know unions are important for a strong middle class.

But again, fuck it. I'm upper class, my brother is upper class and his kids go to the most expensive private school in Michigan.  If you like Republicans then either don't show up and vote or vote for Republicans.  See if they fix anything.  Or, will they raise your retirement age?  I will fucking go ape shit if Republicans raise my retirement age.  That's a cut dummies!


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



More than likely he actually thinks that anyone who doesn't want the statues removed is actually racist, then he fills in the blanks to make the world match his assumptions.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




Si if NAFTA SUCKED AND YOU KNEW IT FIRST WHY DIDN’T ANY OF YOU FUCKERS DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT/


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Ah, try to pretend that swilling a few buds before moving on to the craft barrelled bourbon makes you one of the guys?

"all my friends are X"

lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I bet every liberal on this site agrees you are a covert racist.  You're one of those guys who doesn't see a problem with a white guy wearing a white power shirt just because a black might get away with wearing a black power shirt.  You pretend it's not fair but you don't get the difference.  Do you pretend to be ignorant of the differences?

Or you don't like affirmative action because you believe it's hurting whites, who make up something like 89% of corporate America.

Or you pretend there's no racism in the fact that 95% of CEO's are white men, in a country as diverse as ours.  It's got to be racism.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




True. BUT, that still does not support his pretending that we (trump and i) are supporting the klan, when we sincerely believe that there were non klan and/or non-racist people there.


ESPECIALLY since he goes so far as to argue that we are wrong about who was there.


With the act of him arguing that we were wrong about who was there, he is implicitly admitting that we believe that there were non klan people there. 


Thus his position that we are supporting the klan, by supporting anyone who was there, is thus FALSE, by his own words.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I didn't say I'm one of them.  I said I hang out with Republicans.  

Nick.  His father left him a company
Matt.  Works for his daddy and was brainwashed at a very young age

All I had to do one day was post on facebook that 2019 growth was only 2.3%.  All of the sudden every Republican buddy of mine was defending Trump.  I didn't say anything political about the fact that 2019 was only 2.3%  but they sure got defensive and accusing me of "wanting" the country to fail.  WTF?  You guys need to chill daddy.


----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Why are liberals so misinformed?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...





ptove it!


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


Typical libtard. Every time you lose and election you claim it was stolen. The Supreme Court ruled otherwise.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We tried.  It was one of the big things Clinton let us down on.  We were really hoping after he won he would veto NAFTA but he didn't.  He did put worker protections in and environmental protections in the bill so he wasn't as bad as Bush.

Hell, Bush invented NAFTA.  And his son made it worse.  His son lifted those worker and environmental protections.  

Lets face it.  Global trade was going to happen no matter who's president.  Trump is just saying nationalistic things to win votes.  Like he wasn't really serious about Mexico building the wall, he just wanted the Mexican president to say he was considering it.  Doesn't have to be true.  Just say it.  The Mexican president told him to fuck off and that was that.  

Same way the Biden story didn't have to be true.  Trump just wanted his supporters to hear something they liked.  He wanted to lie to them again like he does on the daily.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"Blah blah blah, I know X from this and that"

And considering you can express your SJW progressive opinions without fear of being othered or cancelled, OUR side needs to chill?

LOLOLOLOL FUCK YOURSELF


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Not every time.  I didn't say Trump stole the election.  But Bush did in 2000 for sure and again in 2004 Ohio.  Who was in charge of certifying the vote in Ohio in 2004?  Ken Blackwell.  Uncle fucking Tom.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I forgot Dave my pharma rep buddy.  He wants healthcare to stay just the way it is.  This way he continues to make 6 figures too.  I don't blame him he's not a dummy.  We are.  Or should I say, you guys are.  If it were up to us we'd reform the healthcare system.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Wow, going back to 2000 and 2004 about "stolen elections"

LOL


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes reform it to only support bureaucrats and politicians, because it gives you one more thing to scare people about THOSE MEAN REPUBLICANS WANT TO TAKE AWAY X FROM YOU.

I bet any government takeover would double the amount I spend on healthcare, not reduce it.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 20, 2020)

I can forgive Trump voters from 2016.

Repeat that vote & you are an asshole for life.

Remember the last time you voted for the Republican for their second term?  Bush in 20p04?  We nearly lost our clountry.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

RealDave said:


> I can forgive Trump voters from 2016.
> 
> Repeat that vote & you are an asshole for life.
> 
> Remember the last time you voted for the Republican for their second term?  Bush in 20p04?  We nearly lost our clountry.



How did we "nearly lose our country"?

That's Trump level hyperbole there.

Trump has done what he said he was going to do, at least mostly. He gets my vote in 2020.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



wealthy while having no education.

That's quite the accomplishment these days.


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



You brainwashed silly ass of a statist bootlick.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Again with the broad brush

Other presidents of both parties have stretched the truth. No president has ever made such an all out assault on the facts as Donald J Trump


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And yet I didn't keep my plan but I liked my plan.

Keep bringing up chickenshit stuff like this, it's what will get Trump a victory in 2020.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Again with the broad brush
> 
> Other presidents of both parties have stretched the truth. No president has ever made such an all out assault on the facts as Donald J Trump


IMPEACH HIM!!  MAP DEFACING!!!  ORANGE MAN BAD!!!


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

RealDave said:


> I can forgive Trump voters from 2016.
> 
> Repeat that vote & you are an asshole for life.
> 
> Remember the last time you voted for the Republican for their second term?  Bush in 20p04?  We nearly lost our clountry.


No one asked for your forgiveness!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Over 98 percent of Americans kept their health insurance plans. 
Alabama was not hit by Hurricane  Dorian despite what Mr Sharpie says


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Again with the broad brush
> ...



Trust me....this was the projected path of the hurricane


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Definitely IMPEACHMENT evidence!!!  Oh yeah and RUSSIA!


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the original path of hurricane dorian


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Maybe that's why you don't care about the poor and middle class.

I'm upper class and care.  Your way has widened the gap between the rich and rest of us and made the middle class much smaller than it used to be.

You can brag that the middle class is fine under your policies but if your policies turn half the middle class into the working poor then you are sort of missing the point.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We were pissed at Clinton but unfortunately 100% of the Republicans in the Senate and House voted for it and enough Democrats voted that it passed.

Why did your side push pass and defend NAFTA?  

See back in the 2000's your party was split.  Half were racists and the other half corporate cons.  The corporate cons ruled back in the 2000's.  They still rule today but Trump is appealing to the racists.  He's talking about kicking illegals out and building a wall but he won't go after illegal employers.  But he said the right things.  That's all that matters to you.

Today's Immigration Battle Corporatists vs. Racists (and Labor is Left Behind)


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I have a bachelors degree.  I got 1/3 way through a masters but quit when I got a better job.  I should have stayed and finished it.  I was getting it for free.  I worked for the university at the time.  But I don't regret it because it led me to the job I have now.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




All the democrats are racists! Why are ewe a democrat? And why didn’t you fix NAFTA?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*Hurricane Dorian, inauguration crowds, and the assault on truth*

*Trump’s Silliest Lies Are the Most Important*

*The National Weather Service office in Birmingham, Alabama quickly corrected the president, announcing “"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">Alabama will NOT see any impacts from Dorian.”

At this point, a normal person would correct their mistake and move on, or maybe try to save face with “UPDATE: New projections show Dorian’s path changed and Alabama is no longer at risk.” But Donald Trump is not a normal person.

Instead the president lied, repeatedly, egregiously, claiming Alabama was actually in danger. For days after his original mistake he kept lying about it, even as Dorian was lashing the east coast. Some of the lies got very silly, such as when Trump brought Fox News senior White House correspondent John Roberts into the Oval Office to show him a hurricane forecast map, doctored with a sharpie to include a bit of Alabama.  
This is so ridiculous, so stupid, that it’s easy to laugh off. But while it definitely deserves to be laughed at, it shouldn’t be dismissed. Trump’s silliest lies are a big part of what makes this presidency so abnormal, going beyond normal politician dishonesty to a larger assault on truth.

Normal and Abnormal Lies
Donald Trump is a serial liar. That’s hardly a revelation — the Washington Post’s most recent tally has Trump up to "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">12,019 false or misleading claims in 928 days in office, averaging almost 13 per day — but still, the hurricane lies are different.

It’s easy to dismiss Trump’s silliest lies. He lies so much, why bother with these? But the easily disproved lies about unimportant things are, in a way, the most important of all.

It’s those lies, sustained through fact-checks and corrections, that constitute the most direct assault on the concept of truth. Because he’s president, and because he won’t let it go, Trump gets government officials and media organizations to join in obvious, almost entirely pointless falsehoods. If the public believes Coast Guard Admirals and the NOAA are in the business of partisan spin rather than facts, millions won’t trust their future pronouncements, on hurricane forecasts or anything else.

To be a Republican in good standing nowadays, you have to believe the president’s lies, or at least pretend you do. You might make a technically true but misleading claim, like Admiral Brown, or try to blame someone else.

For example, on Fox News, Geraldo Rivera lamented that “it is very frustrating to see how other news networks obsess about any misstep or misstatement the president makes,” as if the problem is not Trump’s repeated lying, but the public hearing about them.

Trump’s obvious lies about unimportant things create a loyalty test: do you value Donald Trump more than truth? Many government officials and media figures say yes, repeating the lies, providing cover for them, or deflecting from them by blaming others. This hardens the Trumpist information bubble, an alternative reality where the president’s every word is fact, and those saying otherwise are the real liars. In a bubble like that, consequential lies about North Korea, Russia, Central American migrants, past presidents, tariffs — anything — can flourish.

This isn’t just another politician lying (albeit more). It’s bigger. An American version of the “"); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">nothing is true and everything is possible” standard Putin imposed on Russia. An assault on truth itself.

And without basic truth, we can’t really discuss anything.


*


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'm not a Democrat.  I'm rich, white, college educated, no debt, straight, love guns.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Trump isn't all bad.  He has to do a couple things he promised or he won't get elected.

I applaud him for this

Fact-check: Is Trump's NAFTA replacement already creating jobs? - CNNPolitics


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

For the record, I like Trump more than Bush.  I would vote for Trump over any Republican that's for sure.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


quote
So we need a big turn out in November to out this fucker.  Seems Trump supporters are as loyal as nazi's.[






Yeah right!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Yes, It is much, much more accurate if ewe use a Sharpie


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*Trump and his team get to break the law,*

Which law?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



*Illegals are ruining America said the unions vs. Jobs Americans Won't Do Bush/McCain/Romney*

Is that why the Dems have been in favor of building a wall and booting illegal aliens?
Because the unions wanted that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



* Or, will they raise your retirement age? I will fucking go ape shit if Republicans raise my retirement age. That's a cut dummies! *

That's math, moron.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


If it was hillary you’d know what laws.

and even if she wasn’t technically breaking laws but doing this shit only for the left, you’d object.

I like Elizabeth warren. Fuck pochahontas. That’s nothing compared to trumps mountain of lies, she’s my pick


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 20, 2020)

What are you going to do to us?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 307834 What are you going to do to us?


If that were John McCain they’d toss that guy in a pit of fire but because he’s a unquestioning trump loyalist....


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Yea, so when the republicans, after years of tax breaks for the rich and corporate America tell you they have to cut your retirement and raise your retirement age, just remember you bent over and took it. I at least objected


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 307834 What are you going to do to us?
> ...


Well if you got screwed with Obama care well deserved!


----------



## daveman (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


You're destined to go through life bitter and disappointed.

Learn to control your emotions, kid.  No one is obligated to do it for you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You say you are wealthy, yet support a politition who wants your taxes to skyrocket in order to provide a work free life for all the illegal aliens she wants to usher in through open borders and then allow to vote.


Yeah. That makes sense.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*after years of tax breaks for the rich and corporate America tell you they have to cut your retirement and raise your retirement age*

Those tax breaks didn't touch the Trust Funds, why the fuck would they be to blame for changes to Social Security?

Math, you moron.


----------



## Denizen (Feb 20, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Are you going to survive 5 more years of Trump?
> Your blood pressure seems a bit elevated.



Will your lips survive another 5 years of lip-service patriotism?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to survive 5 more years of Trump?
> ...



Whiner says what?


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 20, 2020)

The posts by the liberal lunatics on this thread are hilarious!  You can't be any more miserable and hateful than these knuckleheads.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Funny, I think this is going to work the other way round. Those that mindlessly condemn Trump are going to need some kinda redemption...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*If it was hillary you’d know what laws.*

You made a claim......and now you won't say which law? LOL!


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 20, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


EVERY day I thank GOD that the Hildebeast never WAS and never WILL BE president of the USA.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



She should have stuck with what she was good at...…..cattle futures.


----------



## froggy (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


You'll grow to love him. He may be the first third term president ever


----------



## whitehall (Feb 20, 2020)

Trump made a crack at the Co. Springs rally about being gone in about 26 years. Since lefties have no sense of humor they might be contemplating another impeachment charge.


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2020)

whitehall said:


> Nightmare? When is the psychotic left going to get rid of their hatred?


Demmie hatred - It's like a never-ending race:


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *When the Trump nightmare ends, will we be able to forgive Trump voters?*


*Nightmare?  Dude, you must be on VHF in a UHF world!  Nothing but a PARTEE going on here!  The only thing you have to worry about after Trump wins reelection and he's back to running the country, will WE be able to forgive YOU?*


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> jameny5 said:
> 
> 
> > His buffoonery will have a lasting effect for years to come. I mean this country was stolen from the Indians. These racists prove everyday that they don't care about the citizens, migrants and immigrants here as long as they are taxing and profitting off of them. This country elected the biggest, dumbest person and racist after David Duke to prove it. In 2024 - elect David Duke to top the current racist and dictator. We know this country will try and can do it.
> ...



Yes Trump is a racist piece of shit like you Correl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jameny5 said:
> ...


Tell us Charred Wingnut, where are you texting us from tonight?

Your palatial home in San Diego?
Your Palatial home in Palm Springs?
Your estate on the beaches of South Florida?
Your mountain retreat up on Pic Du Midi?
Or are you just hanging out on your 60 foot yacht sipping Mai Tais by the Bay?
And is it that you just see black race rings everywhere you look or was that just your dog Fifi backing up too close to you again?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



That means you invested stupid and dumb stocks.. That means you are bass investor. My nephew is only 37yo and he is far better than you.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No dumbshit.  Trump first said both sides are good people meaning the NAZIs and Klan that you belong are good people. 

He didn’t change his dumb statements in that same spot till later till people are blasting his stupidity. 
Get your facts straight. Don’t fucking lie Dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



The sad part of these gullible trump supporters. When Trump lies it’s a real for them. 
Trump humping his podium..... Oh Lisa Oh Lisa Lisa Oh Lisa..... 

That is goddam disgusting....... Trumpets cheered and clapped. Talking about low class deplorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Trust me my friend I guarantee you 100% this will be a very big turn out to kick this moron out of WH.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

.


charwin95 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Then it'll be a Lose-Lose for you either way.

If Trump's reelected, YOU LOSE.

If Bernie, Lizzy, Joey or Mini Mike win, you REALLY lose!


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*




You should forgive everybody every day, thats what I do. Youv'e got so much stuck in your head..... like a garbage disposal who's main drain tube has 12 months of bacon grease and potato peels ( red neck analogy sorry) blocking the way down, that you have a toxic stew boiling in there and you cant see straight. The Trump you see is a news media creation.... much of what we see is a news media creation. That you take it to heart is only hurting yourself. Not everything is what it appears.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why the hell you people lie? Here’s the complete transcript. Pay attention. 


PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)


In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)


Reporter: "Let me ask you, Mr. President, why did you wait so long to blast neo-Nazis?"

Trump: "I didn’t wait long. I didn’t wait long."

Reporter: "Forty-eight hours."


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No you didn’t post anything. Why would you post a link that will incriminate your lies? 
Shoe me where.

I just posted the complete transcript of that incident. Pay attention.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Why the hell do you lie?
OTOH we have a reporter trying to bait the president with leading questions that would NEVER be asked and NEVER in that way of Obama, then we have YOU deciding how long Trump has or should take to answer a question!
Really, Wing?  Trump missed an opportunity to bring the nation together?
Just WHAT could Trump ever say that dweebs like you would EVER look kindly upon him???


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The heel has no sole.  But he has a shoe.  Pay attention.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There will be a big turnout all right. Trump wins HUGE.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Trump was up against a far better known, popular and organized candidate in 2016.  The Democrats will be demoralized when they see the flotsam they are left with this time.  Many won't even bother to go out, seeing the futility.  And Trump's supporters are supercharged more than ever after the impeachment!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Funny how those dressed as "neo-nazis" and ANTIFA rode on the same Goerge Soros paid for buses.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I’m a democrat and I’m proud. I have a very good business in medical industries. I’m not a racist but I hate racist people. 

Let me straightened up your ignorance about NAFTA. 

Trump just signed the new version of NAFTA is now called USMCA. Stay with me...... Trump just signed the USMCA December 2019. 

The economy is booming from 2015 to 2019 that Trump keeps bragging that he doesn’t deserve. NAFTA played a big role of that of good economy.

If NAFTA was bad then we should have a bad economy when Trump took over. 

Don’t you think?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Is that the best you got?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You don’t have enough White people to g around. Better buckle up.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



BULLFUCKING shit. Go wrestle a pig. 

Where in my post that I lied? Proved it. 
That is the complete transcript of Trump stupidity.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Even black people love Trump. The Trump economy is putting money in their pockets. Sorry loser - you're done.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> .
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> ...



Coming from an idiot specialized in wrestling a pig?

What the hell do you know a low class scumbag like you?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Bullshit. These links proved that you are very wrong. 

New poll: 83% of African Americans say Trump is a racist - Axios


https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-bb7b-265f4554af6d_story.html?outputType=amp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> .
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> ...



Any of the democrats presidential candidates are far better than this inept president.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 20, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



It speaks volumes when blacks consider record low unemployment a "nightmare."


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Your polls blow ass. Your polls also stated that Hillary would be our next president. Now go take a long walk on a short pier.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Jason Kessler was on "Occupy Wall Street" activist......he is a professional agent provocateur. Funny how leftards never have a bad word to say about ANTIFA......imagine that?


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


It's unfortunate for you worthless leftist traitors that not a one has a chance against Trump.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And I know you are very jealous. Yes I have a very big houses and big boat. 

I FUCKING BLASTED YOU. Challenge you real life debate face to face. Or FaceTime. But you are so fucking coward. And here you are again using the same low class disgusting human scum jealous post. Wipe your mouth. 

Go wrestle a pig. No wonder they called you retarded.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Traitors? Did you even know who is Trump puppet master?


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 20, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Well, charwin IS one of the dumber ones that post on here.  The lack of intellect in their responses is rather frightening.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You're running out of ammo worthless leftist traitor.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




I will debate you real time, Charwin........what say ye?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 20, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Like I said many times before. You are craving my attention. 

I’ll let you know when you are qualified to talk to me. For the mean time go back to your hibernation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markle (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Maybe that's why you don't care about the poor and middle class.
> 
> I'm upper class and care. Your way has widened the gap between the rich and rest of us and made the middle class much smaller than it used to be.



As you know, the middle-income percentiles have shrunk, as you know the low-income brackets has shrunk as well too.  So where have all those folks gone?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Just remember Charred Brain, it's not a lie if YOU believe it!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Charwin believes that the ROOOSKIES cost the leftard clown posse of sniveling commies of their rightful place in power....,.what a dope.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 20, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


That would be solid entertainment. Trump vs Biden like entertainment.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 20, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Maybe that's why you don't care about the poor and middle class.
> 
> I'm upper class and care.  Your way has widened the gap between the rich and rest of us and made the middle class much smaller than it used to be.
> 
> You can brag that the middle class is fine under your policies but if your policies turn half the middle class into the working poor then you are sort of missing the point.



I don't care to be "poor and middle class" and apparently neither do you.   Using the "poor and middle class" to ascend yourself to some kind of relative morality is...forgive me....sickening.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 20, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I DON'T think charwin the coward will take you up on that........


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



How did you know I wrestle pigs?  Were you peeking in my window again?

And I'll have you know I'm a very high class scumbag!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Of course not.....but he is "Charwin Fudd and I own a mansion and a yacht" poseur.....LOL!


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



So if Trump drops out now and runs as a Democrat like Mini Mike, you'd vote for him?

Dude, you're even dumber than I first thought!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Coward.....we could debate on skype that I would record for the board to see and let them make their decision as to whom made the better argument.......don't be so fucking gutless.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Okay fine. How do you want it? FaceTime or via live conference video? Take a pick. 
Name me what city you live cause I have account most of the large hotels that will host live video conferencing. My expense. 

What topic? Don’t fucking give me your conspiracy theory crap. I want debate on politics, Trump, current events, foreign countries. 

On the side I also want to debate DNA and genome counting, biomedical engineering, medical instrumentations, software and quantum physics. 

Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




HE HASN'T THE BALLS.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



We'd have to wear those plastic things in the front row with a hood that cover you to keep the blood and guts from getting all over us.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Mini Mike is far better than Trump. Any of those are far better and smarter than that piece of garbage shit Trump.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Go wrestle a pig Dude.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Yep, charwin, the ball-less wonder.  Ball-less AND dumb, not a good combination!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I live in the DFW area......and I know the area extremely well. Pick the hotel and when you will be arriving. We will also be debating the Federal Reserve central bank, HJR-192 and the incorporating of this government entity, the 16th amendment, what was the original 13th amendment. What the war of 1812 was really about....


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Really? Like I told you before. I don’t fuck around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...




Best that we not debate on the use of punctuation, dumb ass.   

(snicker)


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hilarious!  You really ARE a ball-less dummy.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




May be you will find a lady with low standards and that could change? Nah........


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


What's a pig dude? Is that a male pig in your medical instramental opinion?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



Spit away...but it's coming right back to you.

It's not like YOU own the country.

He was elected.  Suck on it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Dale calls Charwin out. . . . Charwin backs down.  

Who didn't see that comin'?


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Do you think that screaming is going to magically transform your malarkey into the truth?

It didn't work, however it did make you look foolish.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Don't forget 1-legged potato sack racing.

*TRANSLATION: * Let me set the stakes so ridiculously high that no one will bother, no one can keep track and no matter what, you can say you won!

Lemme guess, Charred Beefsteak, will this be another of those offers like taking a tour of your charity headquarters you offered that somehow, no one ever took you up on?

HERE'S AN IDEA:  Why don't both of you meet in Oslo, Norway and duke it out is a sword fight while standing on a tight wire between two buildings!    Winner takes all!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I am holding my breath in anticipation of Charwin making his way to the DFW area to debate me as I record it for youtube.........


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



You're too fat for me.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


Hardy har har. You Stalinist are about  putting people in camps We Trump voters are tolerant .


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I have an account with Gaylord Texan Resort and Convention under Marriott in Grapevine, Tx. That is near DFW I think. Let me know when you are ready. I will not be traveling. I will debate you live via video conferencing. 

Both of my house are equipped with video conferencing and both of my live in house keeper knew how to operate the system. They will show you both of my house and my boat. Then in split second I will use my company video conferencing system. 

Let me repeat it again. No conspiracy bullshit theory crap. I know you are not qualified to my demand of topic but get some that is qualified.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Now you are scared. Like I said many times. You are not qualified to to talk to me. You are nothing but full of shit Dude. 
Go back to your hibernation.


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I’m glad I’m very popular.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Wrong again dude. I’m talking to toobreak. On separate thread they called him retarded and wrestle a pig is his specialty.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Yes I have a very big houses and big boat.



DO YOU?  Do you have a very big HOUSES and a bug dick, er, boat?



> I FUCKING BLASTED YOU.


I've asked you before not to spray your jism all over me.  I know it gets you off to be a big dick.



> Challenge you real life debate face to face. Or FaceTime. But you are so fucking coward.


Can you meet me in the Tierra Del Fuego where I live?  Its not much, but I have lots of sheep and pigs you can wrestle!



> No wonder they called you retarded.


I think that was your wife just trying to wake you up to tell you"  Hey Retard!  Time to go back to Walmart!
Ya know, Charry, I noticed you only post at night, like a guy that just got home from the shop after all the retail stores have closed!


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



That would be Melania.  She's in charge of pumping it for Donald..


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I didn’t started this low class discussion asshole. Your friend did. Then you came in. 

Do you have a car now? Are you paying your taxes? Are you using the road? Do you have medical insurance? I doubt it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 21, 2020)

Trump supporters welcome all 

Lefties dream of hate and violence 



 


Minting new indies and trump supporters daily ..thanks always angwy progs

Kayleigh McEnany
@kayleighmcenany
“I’m a Latina, and I finally have a voice that I don’t have to be a Democrat!” Gina told me. “Latinos, by nature, we’re conservative... We believe in family, God, religion & 
@realDonaldTrump
offers all of that!” 
Twitter


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

froggy said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



FDR


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



BACKING OUT, BACKING OUT!

I think we've found a new master of issuing challenges to people then backing away from them that beats IM2!


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong Dude. Read my post. Pay attention. I don’t back down and I don’t fuck around.
I am as real as you get. I am what I am it is what it is.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I musta missed that one.  It must have been one of those real FAST threads.

You know, SQUEALING fast.

Betcha you don't know what we say about you!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I pay all constitutional taxes, Charwin......we can discuss this and any other questions you have when you come to the DFW area (like you said you would) so we can have a debate to be aired on this forum via youtube.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Again, hilarious!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


\

That remains to be seen....you seem to talk a better game than you play and boast about shit that you believe should impress the board masses. I am also VERY real and I am very eager to debate you.


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Yes Trump is a racist piece of shit like you Correl.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Charwin seems rather flustered........I wonder why that is???


----------



## MaryL (Feb 21, 2020)

This is an issue?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have a very big houses and big boat.
> ...



Blah blah blah you cannot even face me face to face. That is how coward you are. I don’t go to Walmart like you. I don’t put gas in my cars. Jealous? 

I’ve been posting since noon Dude. How funny can you be using that as your rebuttal. Go back to wrestling a pig dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Wrong again dude. That is Putin.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You should invest in some on-line courses like "English As A Second Language"......


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Where in my post that I back out. Pay attention stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



No you didn’t. Several members blasted your own class scum attitude.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Charwin, my e-mail addy is dalesmith833@yahoo.com and we can discuss there as to how we can work out the logistics for our debate. I look forward to our correspondence and getting this all set up.


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Politifact...a far-left organization that is owned by the far-left newspaper, the Tampa Bay Times.  They use the same facilities, the same editor, and all the same writers.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


What, specifically, about your life changed, personally, for you, between when Obama was president, and when Trump became president.

For me?

I can honestly say?

Not a damn thing changed.  

I know some folks have investments, and they credit the stock market doing better. . .  so they may have personally profited off of that. . . 

BUT I am talking, how it affected YOU PERSONALLY, IN YOUR LIFE.


. . .  so I am just curious.  Why all the vitriol.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



No actually YOU did, dickwad.  A stupid basketball player died and everyone here said it was his helicopter, and I said that was a real shame that a mere jock can afford an 18 million dollar chopper when scientists with PhDs don't make anywhere near that and took those poor kids up in it when in fact, it was just a rental and pilot error and you called me a racist then wanted me to give you my ADDRESS because I don't have any buses that run near me!

Then you stalked me all over, called me racist, and now your triggered ass has bit off more than you can chew.

And you have the nerve to call other people retarded.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Let's see if Charwin contacts me.......I sincerely hope he does because if he doesn't? His board life is all but over as he will never live this down.


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



Are you are implying that we care what evil people like you think of us?

By all means, don't forgive us for being better people than you.  That's fine.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Blah blah you talk too much. Read my post #281. I already gave you the location and some specifics. 
I never said I will travel DFW. 

Why should I travel to DFW, I challenged  you live via conferencing? 

Read my post 281. Don’t stare at it.  Let me know when you are ready because I have to make an appointment with that hotel.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Notice how his story and conditions constantly changes?

Maybe he got called away on his satellite phone to his attorneys in Geneva on a last minute bid to buy up some property in Namaqualand!


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Dude again you are full of shit..... because you never stop lying Dude. You attacked me with your usual low class disgusting human scum attitude. 

What is PhD or scientist that you are babbling has anything to do with with your ignorance and jealousy of Kobe?  What is Walmart has anything to do with me? I don’t go to Walmart.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You have skype, correct? We can just debate through that venue and I can record the entire conversation for youtube which I will give a link for the board masses. What I will debate and challenge you on will be backed by facts and data.....make no mistake about that.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Lessee, you can't come to DFW, but you want me to fly to California?  You don't even know where I am!



> I don’t put gas in my cars. Jealous?


Yes I am.  I don't have a butler to charge up my electric Kia!


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Where in my post where I changed my story and conditions? Where? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Now you prove your self a big LIAR. 
Where in my post that I want you come here to California? 

Where in my post that I want to go to DFW? 

Show me. YOU are retarded.


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



As you know, President gave notice that we were pulling out of NAFTA very shortly after he took office.  Giving notice that we were pulling out and negotiating a new agreement fueled the economy.  It was an early indicator that he was keeping his promises.  That was early 2017.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Charwin, the blowhard: "Okay fine. How do you want it? FaceTime or via live conference video? Take a pick.
Name me what city you live cause I have account most of the large hotels that will host live video conferencing. My expense."

I was fine with a face to face meeting.......instead of hiding behind a video screen since you made the offer. BUT??? I have no problem with giving you a cyber asskicking as you should already be use to it.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Actually that was for Dale shit.... are you and dale the same? 

Actually I’ve been asking you to prove where live. So you live in Dallas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You see that name on his avatar?  You see the photo he uses?  Those are as real as the sun that rises in the East and as real as the President you have to deal with on a daily basis.  He has gone around this nation, and met several real good people on this site, good posters, from both parties.  He doesn't bullshit or deal in lies buddy.  This is the real deal.  I don't know about you though.  

At the point I made my post?  You were equivocating.  And then, as toobfreak rightfully pointed out, you are setting unrealistic terms and conditions on any said debate.  Dale is an honest to god, good discerning Christian man.  You can't snake out of being plain on this.  You bullshit this and try to lawyer your way out of it like a typical leftist, folks will see right through you.  Kind of like everyone with common sense sees right through Bloomberg.

If he says Dale says is going to do something?  You can be damn sure, he will do it.

You on the other hand?  The very nature of all your posts make it look like Dale is already getting himself set up to waste a bunch of time and money.  Frankly?  You're barely worth even worth responding too IMO.  I only do so because you are more entertaining than the commercials on TEE VEE, and it's grown too late to pick up a video game.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Most would consider "face to face" to mean that you would be willing to go to said locale and debate.........


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



It is psycho bullshit like that which proves to me you are a lying buttwipe.  I really hope you go through with debating Dale.  I never even spoke to you, I was talking about how stupid and a waste that Kobe flew in fog just to save time from driving and YOU jumped all over me out of no where calling me a racist.  I didn't even know who Kobe was, I had to look him up.

And anyone can go find that thread in SPORTS and read it all as proof.  It's all there.  Mutts to you (or should I say OINK).


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



You are very kind, MisterBeale and I am willing to jump through some hoops in order to get Charwin on record in a debate. The great thing about the fact that knowledge is indeed "power"? The truth speaks for itself......


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You and your friend are both hilarious. I asked a question....Where in my post that I changed my story or conditions? 
You can’t answer it. 

I do video conferencing all the time with my employees. So why the fuck I hide from low life like you? Read my post #281 again 

Let me repeat it again. Let me know when you are ready. Give me time to set the account tomorrow morning.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Now are asking for a sympathy and help.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



MisterBeale has been like a mentor to me and has been instrumental in getting me to the place that I am. He would kick your ass in a debate even easier than I will. I do indeed live in the DFW area.....Carrollton, to be specific. I don't "sweat" the likes of you in the slightest. 

So, let's set this skype conversation up.......m'kay?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



You are nothing but another bullshit. Look your original post. You are telling me I back out. I proved  you wrong. . 
I didnt back out. My challenge is very simple and easy rather traveling like these jerks wants. 

Are you saying Dale cannot defend himself? 


So whatever you are babbling is nothing but cow dung


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!! YOU stated "Face time" or via live conference video", dumb ass. Have you been drinking? Lay off the sauce, Charwin......seriously.

I am fine with skype....no worries there at all. I can record our conversation on my phone for youtube.


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Mini Mike is far better than Trump. Any of those are far better and smarter than that piece of garbage shit Trump.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Oh now you are asking someone to help you. Who gives a fuck who is your mental. I mean mentor?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I need no one's help at all. I am simply stating that MisterBeale would make you look even worse than I will....


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You talk too much......... Let me repeat it again. Read my post 281 and respond from there.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I will let that MisterBeale know when he is qualified talk to me. Make me look worse? I just blasted his idiotic post. 

For the mean time you have my attention and stop deflecting.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




You have my e-mail addy. We can exchange skype #s and set up a time to debate. Tuesday through Thursday any time of the day works best.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Oh?

You have already debated?

. . . do. . . please post that video so we can all view it and judge the winner .  .  please?  I _was_ hoping it would be done tonight while you were still drunk and all hopped up on what ever it is you're on. . .


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Wrong read my post #281. I gave you specifics and will go from there. You do NOT set the rules. It’s my challenge my rule. YOU GOT THAT??


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Let me repeat it again. I’ll let you know when you are qualified to talk to me. For the mean time. Stay the fuck out of my way.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Are you really this stupid? How can I set video and shit like that at this time of night?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



WTF???? I am suppose to go to a hotel of your choosing, rent a room in order to "video chat" with you? You don't have skype? Hell, you can just CALL me and I will give you my number and I can put my phone on speaker and record it. What the fuck are you so afraid of? You are attempting to complicate something that can be taken care of in such a simple manner.......you are crawfishing, Charwin....you must be REALLY scared.


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Might you two pm each other?  Your bickering and whining have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Yeah, MisterBeale, Charwin is in charge!!!! He sets ALL the parameters! Or so this big time blowhard imagines. Methinks that Charwin is fucking scared because this conversation/debate doesn't require anything more than a phone call or the use of skype......


----------



## Markle (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Might you two pm each other?  Your bickering and whining have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



SEE!?  This is why you can't be trusted. . . . in the same damn thread, everyone has it in black and white, 
YOU LIE!!!!!
WE KNOW THAT DALE THREW THE GAUNTLET DOWN!

I quote;

"I will debate you real time, Charwin........what say ye?"


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



What a good fucking liar. I blasted you several times over and over on separate thread how a low class disgusting human scum you are. Attacking a dead person that just died with his daughter because of your jealousy. 
What kind human scum are you? How low can you get? 

If you don’t know Kobe then why the hell you keep repeating your trash about Kobe?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



He's a piece of shit liar is what he is.

. . . and he doesn't want the world to know he is a piece of shit liar either.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No dumb fuck. You don’t rent a room. You go to a hotel with a with live video conferencing. My expense..

Using a Skype what is that can accomplished in a debate? I want you to see my houses,  my boat and my business. You can cover your face if you want. You didn’t answer my set of topics. Again my challenge my rules. Not you dictating me.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Dude, Dale knows I guard my privacy like the crown jewels.

I do all this for fun.  I don't care enough about any of it to debate anyone, write books, create podcasts, etc.  Only folks I trust and care about are worthy of my knowledge.

Consider yourself lucky to have found USMB and privileged to be reading my posts for free pal.


. . . and may your creator have mercy on your arrogant soul. . . .


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



What can you accomplish in a debate with a Skype? Tell me.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The same thing we could accomplish by a "conference call", dumb ass. I have sent you two private IMs so we don't clutter up this thread like Markle asked. Contact me through there...and stop being such a fucking coward.

You were begging for a debate? I will give ya one......


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




derp derp derp 


. . .THERE YA GO!

Now you get it!  So if you haven't debated anyone?  How the hell could you have proved anyone wrong that said you didn't debate someone. . .  .


duh. . . you haven't!


Go on then. . .prove us all wrong. WIN THAT DEBATE!   Go on!


But. . . I suspect, it will very much look like a Bloomberg verses Trump debate.  

again
(. . .  if you even show up.)


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



LMAO. Reading your post doesn’t qualified what you are babbling. You came in helping Dale then Dale tried to help you. 
Which one of you are the puppet master? 
Arrogant? Read the post who started these trash talking. You came in blasting me without a clue what you are posting. Then you keep going on and on. You stupid fuck.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong again. Skype and live video conferencing is very different. Who is  Markle? Did you ask for another help again?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It's meant as a deterrent to make you back out.

Make it as expensive and as big a pain in the ass to do something that should be easy and simple.  He is also trying to make it difficult for you to record so the it can't be posted onto YouTube and then be posted onto USMB obviously.

IOW, he was bullshitting.  He doesn't really want to do this.  Refer to post #275


----------



## Mindful (Feb 21, 2020)

Cow dung.

lol.

Good for the roses.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Wow.  O.K.  I am done.  I can't pick on someone that is clearly too intoxicated/High to keep up.  

Good night folks.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I responded to your ims. The same I told you in my post #350. 

You are scared to my challenge.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Jealousy?  Of a basketball player I cared so little about I wasn't even sure what sport he had been in?

Liar?  Human scum?  Racist?  Attacking a dead person?  What, you like worship this guy?  So like, we cannot discuss the events of a guy on a thread ABOUT the events of a guy?

You'll tell people when they are "worthy" of talking to you?  

What about that story that you invited a bunch of people here to see your factory or something where you help and do a lot of charity for others and no one took you up on it?

You're the real deal?  You don't F around?

Hotel rooms?  Too late at night to Skype?

Look bud, if there is one thing I know, it is how to read people, and you have a smoking wire inside.  You walk around here with a chip on your shoulder looking for someone to knock it off.  All I said to you long ago was that I lived in a gated community with no public transportation in the area and that's all it took to set you off.  Don't even remember why you dragged the conversation to that.  You have some inordinate need to try to impress people or show them up that you have more or better homes or more wealth or greater importance like that matters or anyone cares!  You don't fill your own gas tank?  Both your homes are "set up" for teleconferencing?  Meantime, you're posting from a smartphone?  Puh-leeaze.  Whom do you think your talking to here with these people?  The one thing that's certain is that if half what you claim were true, you wouldn't be acting or speaking like this.

I may not always see or agree with people here, but I know when someone's full of it.  I'd bet $500 that Dale is more than ready and able to debate you any day.  You?  Frankly, I'll be surprised if you ever go through with the call. much less discuss and debate half the things you listed.

You begged for this, Charwin, now the ball's in YOUR court.  We'll wait and see the result though, I'm not sure what any of it'll prove.  Regardless of the outcome, the toe tag is on you for good after this thread.

Oh and that bit about me being a retard and a pig wrestler?  Words don't bother me, boy.  I live for words.  If any of that ever was really said, I probably missed it because all those idiots were already on ignore like I bet a lot of people already have you on!

Man, you have some SERIOUS hang-ups!  Some people like you apparently come ape-shit unglued with TDS hatred over a simple brash white guy real-estate developer with enough shit together to easily pummel a bunch of jive politicians!  

Now make your debate call with Dale.  But don't keep us waiting too long.  I suspect he is more than worthy enough to debate you.    That's a conversation I gotta hear.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Oh, Jesus.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


SERIOUSLY, Dude?  Are you like for real?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



DUDE!  C.Mon!  Are you in a sanitarium or what?  Markle is the guy who has patiently asked you twice to take this off group, PM it, make the call with Dale, debate, and LET'S MOVE ON!  You are one high-maintenance SOB!


----------



## froggy (Feb 21, 2020)

Markle said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


You could do that back then


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Don't forget so he can show us his 12 homes, 5 boats, 2 businesses and Rolls Royce.  I just hope he includes a trip to the gas station so we can see him not having to put gas in his tank.    Lives of the rich and famous!  I bet Charwin is actually a famous celebrity we've seen on TV too.


----------



## froggy (Feb 21, 2020)

America has decided the do nothing politician is no longer needed in government


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



She would have made a much better president than Trump. She was better suited for the job and much more qualified


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They kept the plan provider, they did not keep the exact plan. Either costs went up, or coverage changed to meet the mandates of the ACA.

Nice spin. 

You do know the map is a 5 day projection map, and the hurricane didn't hit every point inside even the official spread. right?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Lol, you make yourself feel better by pretending to care, and yet probably support policies you can afford to get around, but other people can't.

"Care" is quite frankly bullshit. It's nothing more than you trying to make yourself feel better about having more than other people.

Sorry, but forcing people to do stupid things like bring their own shopping bags by force, use only certain lightbulbs that cost more, and making them pay more to commute with things like congestion pricing isn't "caring"

I probably come from a far less bougie background than you, I was the first in my direct family to go and graduate from 4 year college, my father went into the navy right out of high school and my mother got a 2 year nursing degree from community college. 

If you want to go into class warfare bullshit bonafides, lets have at it.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Many of the RWNJs on this board claim to be insanely rich (plus martial arts experts & dragging around a ten inch cocks ;-) - Some say they don’t need SS or Medicare and don’t plan to take it. 

I’ve generously suggested that they sign those SS checks over to me, but have yet to get a single taker. They’ll take the higher retirement ages and reduced bennies, come here, and blame Obama


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This just shows you are OK with your side lying, but get the vapors when someone else does it.

Hacky McHackhack.  Hackimoto Hackomashi. Hackquito Hackmirez.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So increasing life expectancy and the fact that people can be productive at older ages shouldn't be considered?

Things change, 200 years ago someone making it to 60 was considered venerable.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Sorry $480k, mistyped, and I only check once every 3 months to avoid moving stuff around too much. 

I work in Engineering, As long as I keep my mental faculties I can work into my 60's easy.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2020)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



The question was keeping your plan
Over 98 percent of Americans kept their plans

5 day projection maps work better when you have a Sharpie !


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, they didn't. They kept a name, the substance of the plan changed, or they had to change to another plan IN THE SAME COMPANY because of costs.

I went from affording PPO's to High deductible plans.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Nah! You are lying big time.

I didn’t back out on Dale challenge. I responded to his email.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I didn’t see Markle post. I was busy trashing your low class scum attitude. Plus misterbeale and Dale. 
But I responded to his email. I’m waiting.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Good for you. Don’t forget not to leave all your money in one basket like my friend did now in 60s way too late to recover.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Nope, mostly in high gain funds now, less than 15% in company stock (i always sell if it gets higher than that) and right now around 5-6% in bonds and money markets. at 45 and 50 ill re-assess and see if i need to start moving more into less risk moderate return funds.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Well, it looks like if the Trump "Nightmare" ends this year, it will be replaced by one of these five deliriums:


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Here's one

On the day House managers transmitted two articles of impeachment to the Senate, the Government Accountability Office, a nonpartisan public auditor, reported that President Trump violated the Impoundment Control Act by unilaterally withholding $214 million of legislatively appropriated Defense Department aid for Ukraine without obtaining authorization from Congress. “Faithful execution of the law does not permit the president to substitute his own policy priorities for those that Congress has enacted into law,” the Government Accountability Office concluded.

A violation of the Impoundment Control Act is not a minor technicality. At the height of the Watergate scandal in 1974, Congress passed the law to prevent a rogue president like Richard Nixon from withholding lawfully appropriated funds.

Trump disputed the conclusion of the Government Accountability Office, saying that he acted lawfully under his authority to carry out American foreign policy. 

What law did Donald Trump break?


And I'm sure that's good enough for you trumpkins.

And then there's this

Donald Trump got caught red handed. He used taxpayer-funded military aid to bribe a foreign government to help his reelection; it’s an open-and-shut case. 

The latest Fox News poll found that by 15 percentage points, more Americans say Trump has abused his power than not (53 to 38%), and that by 8 percentage points, more say he has committed bribery (45 to 37%).

The latest NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll found that three-quarters of Americans say Trump has done something wrong. Regardless of their views on impeachment or removal, people see the air of corruption and criminality around him.

Making matters slightly worse for the president, the same reportfound that 63% of Americans believe the Republican either has definitely or probably done illegal things, while 70% believe Trump has definitely or probably done unethical things. All of which suggests the public does not hold their president in the highest regard.

That said, there was one easy-to-miss gem in the Pew Research Center's findings:

Among the two-thirds of Republicans who say Trump has definitely or probably not done things that are illegal, nearly all (97%) say that he should remain in office following the Senate trial. While a majority of the 32% of Republicans who say Trump has likely done illegal things either during the campaign or while in office also say he should remain in office (59%), about four-in-ten (38%) say the president should be removed from office.

Or as the _Washington Post_'s Greg Sargent put it, "A solid majority of Republicans who say Trump _has_ probably done illegal things say he should _remain_ in office."

Poll: GOP voters acknowledge, dismiss Trump's law-breaking

House managers make meticulous presentations detailing the president's abuses, corruption, and illegalities, there's a large group of Republican voters who are willing to concede that Trump appears to be a criminal, but they nevertheless want him in office.

It suggests that there is a very large portion of Trump's base that simply can't be peeled away, even if he was proved to have committed a crime. It seems unlikely they'll then be swayed by an 'abuse of power' or 'obstruction of Congress' -- the two impeachment articles Democrats have offered -- almost no matter the evidence."

To understand why so many congressional Republicans have embraced Trump with such irrational and unshakable vigor, look no further than the Pew results.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

What law did Trump break?  
Take 18 U.S. Code § 872: “*Extortion by officers or employees of the United States*.” It’s not hard to grasp:

“Whoever, being an officer, or employee of the United States or any department or agency thereof, or representing himself to be or assuming to act as such, under color or pretense of office or employment commits or attempts an act of extortion, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.”


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Donald Trump mocks Constitution's emoluments clause as 'phony'


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



LAS VEGAS ― President Donald Trump’s choice to stay at his own Las Vegas hotel each night during the western states swing that wraps up Friday likely cost taxpayers a million extra dollars as well as diverted thousands of them into his own cash registers.

Previous presidents on extended trips away from the White House typically stayed in the city of each day’s final event, or traveled to the city of the following day’s first event. Trump, instead, traveled back to Las Vegas each night from California, Arizona and Colorado to overnight at his Trump International Hotel ― requiring several extra hours’ flying time on Air Force One, a plane that costs taxpayers about a quarter-million dollars per hour in the air.

“At this point in his presidency, there’s no way to look at it other than Donald Trump is using his position and taxpayer dollars to make money for his businesses,” said Jordan Libowitz with Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington. “This is beyond a conflict of interest. This is corruption, plain and simple.”


Trump Costing Taxpayers And Putting Money In His Pocket With Stay At His Own Hotel | HuffPost


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


It has to be miserable hating tens of millions of people for a lifetime. It is to pity.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


They all have a great chance.  Remember Trump barely beat Hillary and she sucked at running for President.

It's anyone but Trump.  I like Elizabeth Warren now.  That Pokahontas crap aint gonna phase her.  Not with all of Trump's lies.  You want to hold one thing against her when you have to defend all of Trump's lies?

Meanwhile, the economy only grew 2.3% in 2019.  Candidate Trump would say President Trump is a fucking failure.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

hadit said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



Just like you guys hate gays mexicans and blacks.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So far the Courts are all agreeing with him, at least as the clause applies to Trump in your fetid dreams.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Sounds like partisan right wing judges legislating from the bench

A federal appeals court appeared divided Thursday over whether to revive a lawsuit that claims President Donald Trump's ownership of a luxury hotel in Washington, D.C., violates the Constitution's ban on receiving financial benefits from the states or foreign leaders.

During lively arguments before the Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals in Richmond, Virginia, one judge called the lawsuit "a lemon" that should be tossed out, while another said the court must decide the issue for all presidents to come, not just Trump.


The case was brought two years ago by the attorney general of Maryland and the District of Columbia, claiming that Trump's hotel ownership violates the Constitution's emoluments clause.

Just remember you don't mind this stuff Trump's doing so you won't mind in the future when a Democrat does it.

But we all know you will flip flop just like you do now with Trump lying and cheating on his wife.  Remember you minded that Clinton did it but now you give Trump a pass because he's your guy.  Okay, so when the next Democrat opens up a hotel in DC and foreign leaders stay at it, don't cry.  And when Hunter Biden is making billions around the globe because he's the President's son, don't cry because Don Jr. does it now.  

Same way you don't care that Trump uses private phones and hides information in secret servers but you cared that Hillary used a private email.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So future president's can't own property, can't have previous businesses, and can't earn income from anything outside the presidency?

You may be happy with a permanent political ruling class, but I sure as hell am not. 

Wow, you really are going off the deep end. Don Jr has his contacts because of his Father's businesses, Biden's son has his contracts because of his Father's government connections.

You really are a twat.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


What makes losers like you; think that we the victorious, desire your “forgiveness”? Serious question...


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Yeah, you backing out.....you are now backing out of having your face on a conference call even if I agreed to it. Just admit that you don't want to debate and never intended on debating and be done with it. I sent you my phone #....no face pic required and you can hide your #.


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Projection much? I don't hate "gays, mexicans, and blacks", and no one I know does either. Such irrational flinging of hate around, it is to pity.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



My friend 64yo is also an engineer wants to go back to work but his old employer doesn’t want to take him back. I don’t have openings for him but he accepted to work (per diem) in service department decontamination  (returned medical instruments from hospitals and labs) room. 


MEEEE? If this Coronavirus doesn’t get any better in China any time soon. I will face my first major disaster and suffer a big loss in my business. Only employee in that operation in China is the security guard that lives in that building rest are scared to go out. 

Like I posted several times. About 85% of my consumables are made in China. I can buy my reagents ( liquid products) in France or Plantation, Fl. 

Plan B for my blood products will make them in Minnesota at a huge cost with negative profits. One product as an example from $28 in China to $155 to make it in Minnesota. 
I have enough inventory to last me till end of August with expiration date mid October. 

I can’t negotiate prices with my customers till November of every year.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



We keep most of our senior engineers on a part time basis, usually the part time being thier request not the companies. 

My boss in on 4 days a week at 72, my lead design engineer is on 3 days a week at 65. 

Hell, my company is even great about letting women with kids work from home.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I thought someone told you not to clutter this thread and use the email.
I responded all to your email. 

You want Skype then YouTube. Why should I allow you to record my face? For your low life that is okay because you got nothing to lose. 

If I’m scared I can just ignored you. Don’t you think?


----------



## eddiew (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



I'm with you 100%   The scum that follow that pos trump should NEVER be forgiven


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



My friend is a good engineer but I just don’t have openings for him. 

I do have employees work from home. Like customer service, dispatch and tech supports.


----------



## eddiew (Feb 21, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> We have not forgiven the anti-Americans who voted for Obama so....There is that.


Yeah  all that employment really hurt republicans


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


for such a captain of industry, you sure don't know the difference between present tense and past tense.

I have not read every word of your reactive vomits, but this is the second one I have noticed.

Your severe inability to express your views in a rational matter coupled with your poor grammar does not speak well of your political acumen.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I use Intertel telephone system in my business they are great for converting these employees that work from their home. When customer called they can’t tell the difference if the employee is working from home or in the office. 

Actually these employees are more productive.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I speak 6 languages. Do you have a problem with that? I’m also traveling and I’m bored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Yes, you are boring.


You are also a braggart who boasts about imaginary accomplishments in a vain attempt at cred.

The only cred any of us need is that we deliver theough the acuity of our postings, and yours are quite lacking.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*violated the Impoundment Control Act by unilaterally withholding $214 million of legislatively appropriated Defense Department aid for Ukraine *

By what day did Congress say it had to be sent?

*Donald Trump got caught red handed. He used taxpayer-funded military aid to bribe a foreign government to help his reelection; it’s an open-and-shut case. *

Bribe? 

_persuade (someone) to act in one's favor, typically illegally or dishonestly, by a gift of money or other inducement._

That doesn't seem to fit your claim.

If a corrupt person, like Biden, runs for office, we can't investigate his corruption if that investigation helps Trump? Can we investigate Biden's corruption in a few months, after he drops out of the race?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> What law did Trump break?
> Take 18 U.S. Code § 872: “*Extortion by officers or employees of the United States*.” It’s not hard to grasp:
> 
> “Whoever, being an officer, or employee of the United States or any department or agency thereof, or representing himself to be or assuming to act as such, under color or pretense of office or employment commits or attempts an act of extortion, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.”



_Extortion: the practice of obtaining something, especially money, through force or threats._

What percentage of our government is guilty of that? The IRS, for sure.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Thanks for all your attempts, now which ones did Trump "admit [it] on National TV and then not get in trouble"?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2020)

Our children and grandchildren will ask us.....How could you elect a man like Trump?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



These proved that you are totally ignorant. 

I met lots of business owners that don’t even speak English but German or French or Asian. 
The owner of Minnesota plant is from Germany that he brings his engineer (translator) every time we have a meeting. I’m going there next week. 

How ignorant can you be? 

This is like the stewardess that didn’t believed an African American was a doctor during flight.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*Sounds like partisan right wing judges legislating from the bench*

That's outrageous!!!
Only partisan left wing judges should be legislating from the bench.

*Same way you don't care that Trump uses private phones and hides information in secret servers but you cared that Hillary used a private email.*

Trump is keeping information on secret government servers? 
Is that what Hillary did?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Our children and grandchildren will ask us.....How could you elect a man like Trump?


.....and if you get what you wish, they will be saying it in Spanish as the socialist state crumbles around them.

"How could you elect a man like Trump?  People didnt have to scavenge for food like we get to do."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Our children and grandchildren will ask us.....How could you elect a man like Trump?



And we'll explain the insanity of the Dem nominees and they'll understand.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


People speaking Asian?

What language is Asian Mr. imposter?


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Good luck with that.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



One of my ( Anaheim Global ) customer hospital was sold to an Iranian I met last month. Barely speak English. 

I swear to god. How ignorant can you be?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I mean Asian languages idiot. I speak Mandarin and Tagalog.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



When I say you I mean your kind.  The kind who go to church and listen to preachers say god's punishing us because of gays.  And the kind of people (trump) who calls brown people murderers and rapists.  Who tells muslim Americans to go back to their own country.  

Trump prays on the ignorant yet none of you see just how ignorant you are.

Hey, this doesn't surprise me.  I remember you guys defended Bush this much.  After he stole the 2000 election, got hit on 9-11, lied us into iraq, caused the two war quagmire, stole the 2004 election and caused the Great Recession.

And you guys praised him every fucking step of the way.  Today you can't find a Bush supporter here.  Like you all disappeared.  Luckily the archives go back that far.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Tump "prays" in idiots?   So what does he do - line some up and then kneels on their backs or something?

One tds sufferer doesn't know the difference between pray and prey. Another doesnt know the difference between present and past tense. They both brag about being rich.

Such peas in a pod as they are, they might as well be the same poster.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*After he stole the 2000 election,*





*stole the 2004 election *

STOP! You're killing me. DURR.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


 I have said nothing at all ignorant. you are merely spewing nosensically.

Your imaginary dealings with those who speak Farsi has nothing whatsoever to do with the fact that a person's political acumen is revealed by the insights they actualmy reveal and not the wild claims they make in order to create an illusion of superiority.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 21, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


According to Democrats  Republicans haven't won an election since Nixon.   They were all stolen.  That's  why Democrats  wanted to impeach them all.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Hey Buttwipe, put a brown paper bag over your head during the Skype call with a smiley face on it.  We won't know the difference.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Any of them well?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Charwing said that he once invited people here to visit his place and see all his goodies and good work for the little people.  Anyone ever remember that?

He also said that part of his purpose of wanting his hotel video conference over Skype was, in part, to show his home, boat and something else, though it eludes me why he can't do that over Skype.

I suggest he start a thread downstairs if that is the case and he can post all the pictures he wants!  He can even call it:  MY LIFE!


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We getta two choices every 4 years.  W. ended up being a pure globalist. Just like Obama was. Just like Bush senior was.  W. removed freedoms. He passed himself off as a Christian and was not. Obama passed himself off as a Christian and was a Muslim. W. did not steal the 2000 election.  Florida should not have even been that close. As the heavily Republican panhandle voters stopped voting when the state was called for Bush prematurely.  The Florida panhandle is one hour behind the rest of the state. The supervisor of elections of one of the prog counties in the SE part of the state put out a voting election guide that was stupid. The elderly and mostly Jewish people using it voted for Buchanan over Gore and that was not their intent.They were N.Y. transplants. Prog to the core.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We didn't impeach anyone.  You guys impeached Clinton over a blowjob.  Not for lying us into Iraq, not for Iran Contra and not for trying to get a foreign country to make up lies about McCain or Romney.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I love it when Republicans try to suggest it was the Democrats who tried to steal Florida.  They ignore all the shady shit Katherine Harris did.  They forget how she threw away votes because of hanging chads. 

They want to ignore Bush's brother was in charge of that state and Harris was a lapdog.

But so America isn't embarrassed no one will admit 2000 was a stolen election.  They don't want the rest of the world to know our elections are corrupt too sometimes.

And then 2004 Uncle Tom helped GW steal another election

Further, Blackwell’s use of the word “deliver” finds striking resonance with another controversial fundraising letter sent by the CEO of voting machine manufacturer Diebold Walden O’Dell in the summer of 2003 when he said he was “committed to helping Ohio deliver its electoral votes to the president next year.”

Ken Blackwell Boasts of “Delivering” Ohio to Bush | Democracy Now!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Charwin needed some Charmin toilet paper because he shit himself when I cornered him and took him up on his challenge. What is so hilarious is that he did it to himself....I simply handed him some rope.


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You know nothing about me, yet you think you are qualified to describe "people like me". You then proceed to build your straw man and tear it down, apparently thinking you're accomplishing something, while you've only succeeded in revealing your irrational hatred for people you don't know, have never met, and likely never will meet. In fact, if you did meet them, you wouldn't recognize them because they exist primarily in your mind. You make no effort to determine if I meet the criteria you've set up as being worth your hate, then proceed to spew your hate at me as if I've upset your pet goldfish. 

Can you understand why I pity you?


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 21, 2020)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


*If you are supporter of Donald Trump, resting on your morals simply because your stock and pensions are producing fine yields, than the pity one feels is on you. There is no way in hell, to support this evil corrupt bastard, other than money and a feel good feeling about having white skin.And the price this nation will pay when all this shit is over, will be unimaginable and harsh. Nothing is worth the purging of good honest hard working people in gov. just to have corrupt mf's do your bidding, nothing and shame on you and those that support this shit.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 21, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*NEWS FLASH, After Bush Sr....no repubican has ever entered the Washington without cheating, gerrymandering and scaring the shit out of gullable ignorant rednecks.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 21, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


*The day any Republican wins and election honestly, without gerrymandering, stacking the deck, disenfranchising minority voters, will be the day the fuckin world comes to an end....you mf's couldn't win shit without cheating and you know it. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The day any Republican wins and election honestly, without gerrymandering, 

Is that how GW Bush got elected?
Gerrymandering?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Your lack of understanding as to what is really going on (while typical for a uneducated commie) is absolutely staggering. I shan't be lectured nor shamed by a blithering idiot such as yourself.


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Let's see if we have this right. You simplify everything because you see the world as "orange man bad", and can't see anything more complex than that?

It is to pity you.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## daveman (Feb 21, 2020)

whitehall said:


> Trump made a crack at the Co. Springs rally about being gone in about 26 years. Since lefties have no sense of humor they might be contemplating another impeachment charge.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 21, 2020)

daveman said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Trump made a crack at the Co. Springs rally about being gone in about 26 years. Since lefties have no sense of humor they might be contemplating another impeachment charge.
> ...


Yep.  And today's Dems seem to be totally lacking in this department.  Very sad.


----------



## daveman (Feb 21, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


It is.  If they could see the humor in life, they wouldn't be so enraged and hateful all the time.


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




It is the only explanation I can think of, that explains the way you libs hold on to this lie, even when you implicitly admit that you know it is a lie. 


I would be willing to hear alternatives, if you have any.


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





From YOUR LINK.


"
*Trump*: "I wanted to make sure, unlike most politicians, that what I said was correct -- not make a quick statement. The statement I made on Saturday, the first statement, was a fine statement. But you don’t make statements that direct unless you know the facts. It takes a little while to get the facts. You still don’t know the facts. And it’s a very, very important process to me, and it’s a very important statement.

"So I don’t want to go quickly and just make a statement for the sake of making a political statement. I want to know the facts."


"*Trump*: "As I said on -- remember, Saturday -- we condemn in the strongest possible terms this egregious display of hatred, bigotry, and violence. "



*"Trump*: "Well, I think the driver of the car is a disgrace to himself, his family, and this country. And that is -- you can call it terrorism. You can call it murder. You can call it whatever you want. I would just call it as the fastest one to come up with a good verdict. That’s what I’d call it. Because there is a question:  Is it murder? Is it terrorism? And then you get into legal semantics. The driver of the car is a murderer. And what he did was a horrible, horrible, inexcusable thing."



*"Trump*: "Those people -- all of those people – excuse me, I’ve condemned neo-Nazis. I’ve condemned many different groups. But not all of those people were neo-Nazis, believe me. Not all of those people were white supremacists by any stretch. Those people were also there because they wanted to protest the taking down of a statue of Robert E. Lee."


*"Trump*: "... -- *and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally.* But you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists. Okay? And the press has treated them absolutely unfairly." "



His words were right on, and the media lied to divide us. Trump is not responsible for that. 



Trump cannot be an Uniter, when the media is telling the nation that he is a white supremacist, or at least a white supremacist sympathizer.



That is on them. And as you libs are all supporting the lie, it is on you.


YOu are the dividers.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You weren't supposed to notice that.


----------



## daveman (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh, look.  Charmin lied.


----------



## daveman (Feb 22, 2020)

hadit said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


"Who you gonna believe...me, or your own lyin' eyes?"

-- leftists


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



We'll have to wait until 2025 to find out, fuckwad.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 22, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


The Trump nightmare can’t end too soon.

And when the nightmare ends, Trump voters needn’t be forgiven; our primary effort needs to ensure that the nightmare never occurs again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



One thing about you, ya little Iranian bastard, you're a fucking liar without a shred of integrity.


----------



## daveman (Feb 22, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


So...re-education camps?  Gulags?  Purges?


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



Trump won't be running again. He's limited to two terms.


----------



## miketx (Feb 22, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


More progbabble lying.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 22, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...


When you come back to power and pass into law your utopian dreams again and people see their costs of living go up 20/25 %  or more, then they will be voted out. If Obama was not a black man, he would have been voted out in 2012.  He was terrible.  And he could have been great. Agendas came to the forefront.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




They all do. NONE of them can admit that this is a lie, even when you rub their faces in it.


The MOST they will do, the more "reasonable" PRETENDING ones, is start talking nonsense about "dog whistles" or "code words".


ALL of them feel a NEED to support this lie. 


Which, proves that the entire myth of Republican, or even American, racism, is a lie.



Because if they can't admit that this lie, so clearly and obviously a lie, is a lie, 


it has to be because they know that they can't give an inch, because they know that at least the vast majority of the claims of racism, are lies.


----------



## daveman (Feb 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Answer the question, Jones.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 23, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



Please don't.....that would mean we compromised with traitors.....

DO NOT WANT OR NEED FORGIVENESS FROM TREASONERS....GO FUCK YOURSELF.

JO


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Sometime these insults are very repulsive. 
Did I threatened your manhood because of what I do? Why do you challenged me or question me instead of insulting me? 
Yes you are very ignorant? Big time.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Really? How do you supposed to debate with a paper bag covering your head? 
No wonder they called you retarded.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Dude. You are missing something. Skype then publish in YouTube. Are you willing to flash your face in the internet and in this site? Are you willing to do that? You cannot even tell me where and what city you live. 

Any members here willing to do that?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I responded to your email about this.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Okay we are back on topic. From my link? I don’t see my link in your post. 

Refresh my memory.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Not sure why you are pretending to not have read this, but here is your link.


PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)


As my cut and pastes from YOUR link proves, Trump was completely clear and explicit in condemning the white supremacists AND completely clear and explicit that the people he was defending were NOT white supremacists.


That the media and YOU, lie about what he said, makes you the divisive ones. 


Trump cannot be an "uniter" when people like you are spreading such vile lies about him and his supporters.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Really? Here’s the complete transcript of that event. Okay Dumbshit. Prove to me where I lied. Prove it. 

I’m a Spaniards not Iranian. 



PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)

Reporter: "Let me ask you, Mr. President, why did you wait so long to blast neo-Nazis?"

Trump: "I didn’t wait long. I didn’t wait long."

Reporter: "Forty-eight hours."


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I’m so popular. Prove it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




He waited to get the details before rushing to judgement. That is completely justified. 


The "reporters" in that event were utterly dishonest political operatives.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No I’m not pretending. I simply ask you to refresh my memory.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





The cut and pastes from your link, prove that A. Trump was completely clear in his condemnation of white supremacists, and B. completely clear that he was not defending white supremacists.


Now, explain why or how you could read that transcript and claim the exact opposite of everything it actually says.


----------



## daveman (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Correll already did.  Your unwillingness to acknowledge it proves only that you want to keep lying.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I can't see where the lack of oxygen could hurt you one bit.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 23, 2020)

It looks like the nightmare for democrats is unfolding. Are you serious....a freaking socialist? What other choices? Old Joe who can't remember where he is half the time? A gay former mayor who left his city in turmoil? A faux Indian princess and a zombie rich guy who bought his way into the debates?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



It took him 48 hours to correct what he said. 48 hours? 

Really? How many times did he made several comments and accusations without zero evidence? 
Like his rally the last week in New Hampshire.  
1. He falsely claimed that hundreds and hundreds of busses of improper voters from Massachusetts because he loss in NH. 
2. He claimed that Mexico is paying for the wall because of redemption money. 

You tell me how can you pretend that this Moron is a unifier or a divider.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




*DUDE, IT WAS YOUR FUCKING IDEA* to have a video teleconference!  You are fucking unreal.  You could put a Halloween mask over your face, no one gives a shit what you look like and your face is obviously too ugly to want to even show it.  The only question now is whether you are ever going to PUT UP OR SHUT UP?  Where is the debate?!  I'm all eager to listen as you knock all of Dale's topics down like bowling pins with the expertise of a master sleuth you so obviously possess.     I'm ready to put money on your being another total coward and just one more shitheel leftard who is ALL SHOW AND NO GO.

Oh and BTW, FWIW, it is now being revealed that Bryant's pilot had a history of reckless and ill-advised flights.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



WTH? I honestly ask for refreshment. Why is that an issue? I acknowledge and he responded to my request. 
Why is that a lie? Dude you know better than that.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

whitehall said:


> It looks like the nightmare for democrats is unfolding. Are you serious....a freaking socialist? What other choices? Old Joe who can't remember where he is half the time? A gay former mayor who left his city in turmoil? A faux Indian princess and a zombie rich guy who bought his way into the debates?



I'm waiting for the night of the final Trump - Sanders national debate when at the height of ranting at Trump as he laughs on, Bernie clutches his heart and faints away stone dead before his face hits the floor.

I so want to hear Trump tell his supporters at his next rally after that how he is "knocking them dead" on the democratic side of the aisle.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 23, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!*



Bring it on, sweetie. Just make sure your life insurance is paid up when you do. Wouldn’t want your next of kin out on the streets.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 23, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > _"Lets elect a worthless affirmative action Muslim Libtard Muslim for President, what could possibly go wrong?"_
> ...


Of course he's a Muslim.  He's the same kind of Muslim as el Baghdad or Bin Laden.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Yes FUCKHEAD it was my idea but my parameters. Not in YouTube.
How fucking dumb can you be if you cover your face in a debate? You are really a retarded. 

I asked you several questions. 
Are you willing to do that expose yourself in the internet? You cannot even tell me where the fuck you live. Has any member expose them selves here? 

Where is the debate? Ask Dale where we are. 

Let me repeat it again. In a separate thread they blasted you for being SOB for attacking a person that just died in a tragic accident with his daughter. You never stop but keep going and going trashing Kobe about his life, money, time etc etc etc etc..... Because of your JEALOUSY. You proved yourself a real life scum. I never met a person like you this low. That’s the only reason I am after you. 

I posted you where I live to distract your attention away from Kobe and it works but I didn’t mean to turn your life upside down with your jealousy. 
The fact is I could care less if you believe me or not. I don’t give a flying fuck if you believe me or not. 


Then you bounce up and down pulling your hair when you found out I go to Lakers game. It’s a shocking to you that a member can afford to attend a Laker game. 
If a plumber or a carpenter can afford 2 or 3 Lakers game. If thousands and thousands of Mexicans can afford. Repeat MEXICANS can afford to attend each Lakers games. It’s impossible for you to believe that a member can afford Lakers game? That is so hilarious. 
Don’t tell me these Mexicans are better than you. Maybe you need to collect more cans or plastic bottles.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



So what is Bryant pilot has anything to do with with how you trash a dead person and his daughter? Your callousness and cruelty is just unbelievable. Dumbshit.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the nightmare for democrats is unfolding. Are you serious....a freaking socialist? What other choices? Old Joe who can't remember where he is half the time? A gay former mayor who left his city in turmoil? A faux Indian princess and a zombie rich guy who bought his way into the debates?
> ...



I can tell you right now. Trump will be creamed on any presidential debate because he is on the defensive end at this time trying to defend all the lies he published.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


it was my idea
it was my idea
it was my idea

*it was my idea!
*
Your "parameters," bone breath? You never said a word about having a video conference at your hotel but NOT showing your faces!  Wouldn't it just be a PHONE CALL then? It's the debate that matters, shitheel, not how or where it happens.  You obviously are both dishonest and have an ULTERIOR MOTIVE here.

And if Dale doesn't put it up on You Tube as he immediately and originally suggested, HOW THE HELL is anyone here going to be able to hear it and vote on the outcome?

I swear, butt brain, you are more full of shit than a septic tank.  And I didn't even read the rest of your clap trap.  You are obviously all noise and no signal.

NOW DO THE DEBATE AS YOU REQUESTED OR DROP DEAD.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How many times you keep repeating the same hogwash accusing me of lying. 
Yet you cannot even prove me 
 a single bit where I lied. 

You keep accusing me as an Iranian. I already told you several times that foreign government is one of my interests not as an Iranian. I asked several times if you wanna talk other ME or Asian countries. But you ignored me because you are just full of shit.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You are full of shit. You are a LIAR. Go back and start reading the thread again. 
I requested live video conferencing and I even posted the name of the hotel where I have an account. 

Let me repeat it again. Ask Dale where we are. 
The way it went using a YouTube I back out. That’s pure and simple. 

Let me repeat it again you FUCKING retarded. Are you willing to expose yourself in the internet? Are you willing to do that? I know you are very stupid. 

Keep going you have my time dedicated just for you today.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Don't try to lie again, shitheel, I NEVER trashed his daughter and my other statements were based on what others here wrongly reported at that time and to illustrate the absurd disparity being an idiot jock and highly educated scientists who actually provide real value to our world.

But then, I already said all this and you are proving yourself to be an absolute fucking liar, fraud and an idiot.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> *I requested live video conferencing* and I even posted the name of the hotel where I have an account.


I requested live video conferencing
I requested live video conferencing
I requested live video conferencing

*I requested live video conferencing*

You got it.  Skype is video conferencing.  As already detailed, THERE IS NO PRACTICAL REASON why anyone has to drive to a hotel when you can both do it over Skype.

SHIT OR GET OFF THE POT.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How can you even say I’m the divider when we are just using Trump own words and actions. 
Trump never stop lying. Posting these and saying all sorts nonsense.  Non stop and you and others pretend it’s not happening. 

He has nothing else to talk about he attacked the movie PARASITES because he can’t read fast enough. He attacked South Korea an ally but don’t attack Kim Jung Un or Putin. Explain that to me please.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Hilarious!  Please do SOMETHING about your raging TDS.  Thank you.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > *I requested live video conferencing* and I even posted the name of the hotel where I have an account.
> ...



BULLSHIT Dude. I requested live video conferencing where a person can go to hotel they had video conferencing live. I did not request a Skype or YouTube FUCKHEAD. 

So part of that don’t you understand. Yes of course I back out. 
So if we use a Skype how is that going to accomplish what I want to show? How is that going to accomplish covering a face? Your head is so fucked up. How do I know I’m being recorded? My challenge my parameters. 

Let me repeat it again stupid fuck. Are you willing to expose yourself in this site or internet? Yes or No? Retarded idiot.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > *I requested live video conferencing* and I even posted the name of the hotel where I have an account.
> ...


Charwin the Coward will NOT accept this, of course.  He's ALL talk and NO balls.......


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It’s very funny that every time people got beat.... They claimed TDS as the defense. Try again. I’m in the bad mood today.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I didn’t know I am this popular.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





1. He was not correcting anything. 

2. That he shot his mouth off at other times is... what? Reason he should have shot his mouth off this time? Well, interesting view, but regardless, this time he wanted to wait for confirmed information. That you are trying to spin that into evidence of ill intent, is literally insane.


3. I can show that he did everything right, in the example of the Charlottesville riot/murder, and the liberals instead of telling what he actually said, lied and claimed that he was defending white supremacist.


Indeed, are STILL lying as you just did. 


Furthermore, that you feel a need to hold on to this lie, shows that you know that the entirety of your lefty campaign against him, is all lies.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




You used on small portion of his words, out of context, and then lied about what he said, and ignored all the explicit quotes of him saying the exact oppsite of what he said.


That is how i can point to you as being the dividers.


Especially when the lie you are telling is so insanely poisonous.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...






*Trump*: "... -- *and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally.*


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




He certainly gave his Muslim buddies tons of money in cash, didn't he?  He gave them billions more in bank deposits.  

That was really dumb for him to do that, wasn't it?

You would have thought that after Slick Willy got bamboozled giving the NORKs cash to play nice and they didn't that Obama would have learned a little bit of history.

Of course Obama (like all Moon Bats) didn't know any more about History than he knew about Economics, Climate Science, Biology, the Constitution or Ethics.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Charwin's stupidity IS frightening!


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You never trash his daughter. You trashed her father that is part of the family and the tragedy. If you trashed the father you are trashing the family livelihood and lifestyle. You trashed his life big time. 
No I don’t fucking lie. You are a big LIAR asshole, low life scum big time. 

Hope god will forgive you.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nah! Like what lie and poisonous am I posting? All I’m using is Trump own words actions. Nothing more. Show me.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





*Trump*: "... -- *and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally.*


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh you know that is pure bullshit Correl. It took him 48 hours to correct himself. 

You can spin it however you want. Plain and simple Trump is a complete moron and inept POTUS. 
He demonstrated that all the time.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Trump did not become a politician until November of 2016. He has brought out many swampers in full living color.  You see them everyday on TV and in D.C. Watching what he did to Nancy at the SOTU was priceless. Her whole life was politics.  From childhood to her near octagenarian years. He destroyed her. The metamorphosis of her in the three years since he was elected is incredible.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




What did he "correct"? What did he say that day, that he reversed? 


HInt: there is nothing. The only question is how well you can try to distract from that.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It doesn’t matter what I tell you. You will keep spinning every time Correl. 

Like he attacked the movie Parasites. Is that even really necessary? Why even attacked?

Now for you that is excusable or nothing. How or what do you think the Asians feel of Trump attacking an Asian movie? 
You don’t call that a divider as part of Trump regular behavior? 

Like my other post in his NH rally last week that hundreds of hundreds of busses because of illegal votes. The redemption money paying for the wall. 
With zero evidence. None but pure garbage. 
I’m just using Trump own words. So tell me where I post poisonous lies? 

Tell me why he needed to lie like that? Tell me what kind of fucking mentality of this moron president?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You poor child.

You wade into a thread spreading nothing but shit while abusing anybody who confronts it and now you whine like a baby.

Grow up.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


I feel your pain. Seems like suicide is the only option.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Oh BULLSHIT. 
Dude I don’t brutalized any body till someone started it. A good example is you. You seems educated but you are showing me your ignorance as a low class citizen. 

Did I insult you because of what I do? Did I threatened you because I’m far better than you? Did I attacked you or something? 

You started it idiot.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



How the fuck can you even tell me to grow up when you attacked me with your ignorance? YOU grow up and get your self oriented of American business and ownerships. 

Did you even travel in Los Angeles where Korean own a large strip malls? Or rich Syrian owning a doctors clinics? 
I bet you are so goddam ignorant you have no clue of what you are blabbering.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




You speak 6 languages? Obviously your native Farsi, also Arabic and English. What are the other 3?


----------



## daveman (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Did Trump say white supremacists are nice people?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You blatantly lied about the statements by Trump in Charlottesville. You lie all the time.

And yes, you are obviously an Iranian operative. No doubt educated in American schools, but an absolute agent of the Mullahs.  I don't care about the Arab countries. You are Iranian.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



This wasn't about you "showing" stuff.  You can "show stuff" anytime, anywhere.  This was to be a debate to see who knew more about specific topics!  I always knew you were a Lilly-livered chicken shit like all tards who never backs up their words.  I'll say it again:  there are many ways you can have the debate over Skype w/o showing your face, that is just a bullshit cop-out.  And you have never explained what is so special about your hotel conference that you "pay for" that

A).  Wouldn't show your face too.

B).  Would do anything Skype cannot.

The meeting and debate are meaningless unless it can be saved and shown on Youtube for us to vote on.

No, you had some ulterior motive for wanting to get Dale there.  It was all a set up or a scam.

CharredBrain is a Fraud.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





I'm not the one, 


1. making a claim that flies in the face of the clear evidence from my own link, that is you.

2. or making a claim that I cannot back up.

3. or making a claim and then spending the majority of my posts throwing out new accusations, to try to distract from my failure to back up my shit.




You are the spin master of spin, and you are not fooling anyone.


And by spin, I mean LIAR.


And loser. YOu've lost. Badly.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




He is so full of shit. I can't believe how stone cold busted they are, and yet they still pretend they are not.


They are utterly without souls.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Let it go, my friend. Anyone can go back through the thread and see what was posted. Personally, I don't know why he was intent on a video conference but had no intention of showing his face BUT did want to show off his alleged "riches" and we were to assume that he was legit. I hope he is doing well and is as prosperous as he claims because obviously it fills a void and he believes it "defines him" as a human being. His alleged wealth doesn't mean he is more intelligent, articulate or refined. Mobsters, politicians, media whores, etc,etc wear thousand dollar suits and dresses but still they are lowlifes. I have WAAAAY more admiration and respect for those of modest means that give all that they can and/or donate time to help others to make their own little part of the world a better place to be. Those like this Charwin character is unbelievably wealthy, so he claims.... but seems to fear that it could disappear and he be ruined by having a discussion that would be shared here for the board masses? I am not ashamed of what I stand for and I am out there trying to awaken the sleeping masses. My pics are of me, the interviews I have done on J.B Wells show and John Navarro's site "The Anomic Age" is me in real time.

I do not have what one would call "material riches". The most expensive things I own are my two bass guitars, two sweet  amps, a late 90's GM vehicle with a 145K miles on it. I made over 70K this past year and have nothing personally to show for it material wise. I have no debts but what is owed to those that helped me when I needed uplifting.

So what became of those FRNs? I kept a mom from being evicted from her apartment that was working a full-time job and going to college part-time so that she wouldn't ever need to depend on her husband that was addicted to opium based pain meds. I helped an abused lady that was left high and dry by a psycho ex and paid her rent for two months while she healed and got back on her feet. I helped a very special couple and their kids from being evicted when the main bread winner was sick and had no more PTO. I helped a single mom pay for repairs on her van so that she could get her teen-age children to school in the morning, make it to her job and then give them a ride to their part-time jobs. I found various causes on "Gofundme.com" to contribute to. All in all? I can say(and without hesitation) that it was gratifying and I made good on a promise to a dear friend here (eddiew37) that helped me through some tough times that in lieu of paying him back? He said "Pay it forward" and I have done that. The ones that I have helped always ask me "Why are you offering to help me/us?" and I tell them about Edds aka Eddie and how I was to pass it on and I tell them that I hope that they will keep Edds legacy alive by paying forward.

So in summation, it's not what you have taken that matters when you leave this world, but rather the legacy of what you did in service to others

Mark 12 verse 41-44 : "And Jesus sat over against the treasury, and beheld how the people cast money into the treasury: and many that were rich cast in much. And there came a certain poor widow, and she threw in two mites, which make a farthing. And he called _unto him_ his disciples, and saith unto them, Verily I say unto you, That this poor widow hath cast more in, than all they which have cast into the treasury: For all [they] did cast in of their abundance; but she of her want did cast in all that she had, [even] all her living.

It's pretty easy to act magnanimous and humble when one makes a spectacle out flaunting their wealth by making what others of lesser means would feel is an incredible donation but really was nothing but pocket change to them. Charwin seems to believe those that are wealthy and more successful is equivalent to being smarter and wiser thus their opinion should be weighed and considered more than those of the "Johnny Lunchpail" set. I have more respect for those that use the most precious commodity that they have i.e their labor and give what they can without expecting anything in return.

Leave Charwin alone...this matter is settled as far as I am concerned and I see no need in throwing this matter up at him to score points. 

P.S I feel bad about Kobe's kids dying in that copter crash, but Kobe got away with raping and sodomizing a young lady in Colorado in 2003. He never humbled himself and admitted guilt and he was given a free pass....so why should his passing be mourned?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Personally, I don't know why he was intent on a video conference but had no intention of showing his face BUT did want to show off his alleged "riches" and we were to assume that he was legit.


Well stated.  Just one more person on this forum I've run into that comes at you teeth and claws extended for no good reason, calls you a bunch of bad names then insults and challenges you.  Then when you take them up on their word, becomes a puff of smoke.  But I still hoped that pressed, he's stick to his challenge.  It's not like there isn't ways of protecting your identity not that anyone would recognize him or care.  Just very odd to challenge someone to a *video* conference then back down because someone might see his face?



> P.S I feel bad about Kobe's kids dying in that copter crash, but Kobe got away with raping and sodomizing a young lady in Colorado in 2003. He never humbled himself and admitted guilt and he was given a free pass....so why should his passing be mourned?


I hadn't heard that, but then, I'm no basketball fan.  I still say it was a mighty shame those kids all died because this oaf was too lazy and spoiled to simply leave early enough like everyone else to just drive there in his car.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2020)

"...for they know not what they do."


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


No, he stole Florida.  His brother and Catherine Harris helped him.  They disinfranchised voters and threw out votes because of "hanging chads".  It was all very fishy.

Imagine this you stupid fuck.  Imagine that Hunter Biden is the Governor of Florida and all the shady shit that happened in 2000 happened to Trump and he lost Florida the way Al Gore lost Florida.  You'd be crying that our elections are rigged too.  

Gerrymandering is how Republicans control the Michigan state Senate and House.  WAY more Michiganders vote Democratic than Republican yet Republicans control both houses.  How?  Gerrymandering.

That's ok because Michiganders put an end to partisan gerrymandering.  No more.  Michigan is going blue.  That means Trump loses.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> "...for they know not what they do."





there4eyeM said:


> "...for they know not what they do."


What is insane is how they got away with it.

_Bush v. Gore_ was done in haste, before Florida had time to complete its vote count. 

And they did it again in 2004.  Kerry was going to ask for a recount in Ohio and Ken "uncle tom" Blackwell hurried up and certified the vote WAY fucking early.  And Ohio law says once the votes are certified, that's it.

I do seriously 100% all my heart believe we have rigged elections.  Sometimes I wonder how red those red states are.  How can that many people be that stupid year after year.  Talk about being slaves on the plantation.  That's poor people in red states.  And everything good in their lives some liberal got them like public schools or medicare.  Dumb fuckers.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Gore wanted a recount only in democratic counties. That was an attempt to steal the election. All the dem appointed judges sided with Gore, putting partisan politics over actual justice.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2020)

No "W.", no absolute catastrophe in the Middle East. The US and the world would be in a much better place if the Bushleague hadn't been.


----------



## xyz (Feb 24, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*


I don't think of punishing anyone for how they voted, or even care who they voted for.

The problem is that many of them will act like disgusting racists in public no matter who is in the White House.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 24, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



Not asking for your forgiveness, don’t need it. You can go fuck yourself with a cactus.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 24, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Florida did not cheat. Florida got cheated. The panhandle had thousands of voters go home or not vote because the state was erroneously called for Bush earlier in the evening.  The panhandle is one hour behind. The race would not have been close as most of the voters are Republicans.  The woman in charge of the voting material in one of the Prog counties screwed up and some votes went to Buchanan instead of Gore. The votes were legal. the voting sheet was approved by the Democratic director of elections in that SE Florida county. Blame her. Blame the system that stopped people from voting. The truth is, Bush won the state and with a Repub edge in state politics, pushed him through. Even with that the Prog State Supreme Court voted as we knew it would. No Justice is blind for them.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



BULLFUCKING SHIT. DALE.

You called this settled in your email and I let it go then here you are blabbering like you know what you are talking about. You are full of shit Dude. 
Like I said in my email. 

1. You want to debate acting like a low class thug gang banger. Why should I lower my class to your low class attitude? Why should I even talk to you? 

2. You want to debate then flash in YouTube. You are willing to that because you have nothing to lose. You are a loser. I asked you a question. Who in the world is willing to do that? Have you seen anyone or anybody willing to do that? But you didn’t answer my questions. 

You know I will never agree to that kind of scenario. I challenged you but my parameters. My challenge stay the same. 

WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU THAT I WILL LET YOU SHOW MY FACE IN PUBLIC? 

Then you talked about CIA, mengele etc etc etc that has nothing to do with your goddam regular bullshit. 


Like I said in my email. 
I am willing to debate you in a civilized manner. WHAT PART OF THAT DON’T YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Your email is like you are in bar willing to have a fist fight. So why should I even bother talking to you?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You questioned of what I have. I mentioned why I want a live video conferencing to show you exactly what I have. Because you did this to me before. That’s main point. 

You claimed you helped people pay this and that. With your peasant income of 70k? Bullshit. 

I helped homeless veterans with my own money since the 90s. This is the main reason I want a live video to show you my facilities and my business.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't know why he was intent on a video conference but had no intention of showing his face BUT did want to show off his alleged "riches" and we were to assume that he was legit.
> ...



Here’s another lying bullshit piece of shit human being. 
I was talking to you........ then Dale stepped in wants to challenged me. 

How many times have you insulted me? I insulted you back as low life scum..... 

I asked you the same question. Are you willing to expose yourself or show your face in public? You didn’t answer my question. You can’t even tell me what city you live. What the hell are you talking about Dude? 
Both you and Dale are full of shit. 


My challenge stays the same. My challenge my parameters. Not yours or Dale. You got that?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Ohh, well-- -- -- -- What was your challenge again, punk?

For a guy to drive across town on good faith that when he gets there, you'll actually have some sort of weird paid video service at a given hotel and hope he isn't just being gamed and wasting a lot of time?
Debate you on a hotel video teleconference that will somehow protect your face when Skype cannot?
Debate you on 5-6 screwy topics when one would do, not to mention length of time?
Post the dialog to YouTube so we can vote who was the more knowledgeable debater despite the fact that at the hotel, there really won't be any good way for Dale to do that.
Follow your parameters so that you can turn it into a shit show of pictures about your house, your car and business (what's this going to be a 3-hour debate?) instead, which no one cares about and you could do here anyway right on USMB.
Dale drives all over, wastes a lot of time, finds out he was set up or that you turn the debate into something else.  The point of the debate was to DEBATE, and to debate 1-3 core topics revolving around politics that could be shared here and voted on for knowledge, accuracy, acumen and expertise.
Now why you fighting that, Wingnut?  If this is really just about showing your face, then, I can give you a list of at least TEN different easy ways the two of you can simply hold the debate on Skype without hassle to either party without anyone ever being able to see your face.

So, what's it gonna be?  Debate?  Or bullshit?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




You "let it go" as if you being all benevolent and making a decision from a position of strength? That is fucking delusional as hell and I have to question your mental health.

I was acting all "thug like" by accepting your challenge?

Here are you own words to toobfreak...."I FUCKING BLASTED YOU. Challenge you real life debate face to face. Or FaceTime. But you are so fucking coward"

So I stepped in, accepted on his behalf and you crawfished and backed out of "Face to Face meeting" even though you claimed earlier that you travel so much. I wish I had waited longer to chime in because your next move was to claim you have your own private plane. (snicker)

 Then it was video conference only and you would not show your face but am I to surmise that you were going to walk around a palatial estate filming on your phone camera claiming that it was alllllll yours???? What a dope, Charwin......seriously. You have proven that you are not trustworthy even here in Cyberville.

What I am curious about is this ridiculous notion where you would stand to "lose" by having a debate that was recorded for the benefit of the board. You claim I have "nothing to lose"? What could I possibly stand to lose by having a pro versus con discussion? Are you hiding from the Feds or something? LOL!

Who is willing to debate in public on youtube? Numerous examples of it on youtube. You see, it's easy to sit behind a keyboard and spew anger and vitriol at those that don't agree with your views but another issue entirely when you have to face those you have insulted. You are the "real deal"? You have no idea as to how utterly ridiculous THAT statement was.

"Then you talked about CIA, mengele etc etc etc that has nothing to do with your goddam regular bullshit"

Those two topics are but pieces of a puzzle that you have zero understanding about and how it has led us to this place in history. If you were so fucking smart, you would know that this goes deeper than the left versus right paradigm. You haven't the faintest clue and the only bow in your cyber quiver is the boast that you are wealthy and thus your opinion carries more weight. I seriously doubt that anyone as wealthy as you claim to be would be ever so inclined to care what some anonymous posters on a message board has to say about you nor spend as much time as you do here. Please continue to be the blowhard that you most certainly are because it reveals your character...or should I say the lack of it.

(snicker)


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Oh shut the fuck up Dude. I already answered all of that. Read my previous post. Don’t stare at it.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I'll only add, Dale, that even when people DO show their face, like when an interviewer asks a passer-by a random question and they stop to speak on the sidewalk, just because we see their face doesn't mean we have any ideas who they are!

Maybe Charwin has his SS number tattooed on his forehead.

Now the buffoon claims he already answered any/all of my questions!   I have honestly never seen such bullshit as with a few people on this board!

Charwin is better than the scene in _Christmas Story_ where the kids double dog dare him, except Charwin first MAKES the bet, then runs away never sticking his tongue on the pole claiming his mother is calling him.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You are very dishonest funny Dude. You make me laugh. 
Your email is nothing but a thug gang banger. Do you expect me to to talk to low class scum like you? Your email is a like a fist fight. Oh I’m so scared. 
If I called you how is the debate going to look like? Dude get real. 

Let me repeat it again. I don’t mind debating you in a civilized manner. BUT YOU ARE ACTING LIKE AN ANIMAL. You got that asshole? 

What the fuck is the CIA or Mengele has anything to do with with this discussion? Dude your brain is so fucking wired wrong. If we debate is this what you are going to debate? You are so fucked up. What made you think I want to talk about CIA and your conspiracies bullshit? 

Dude you are not even qualified to debate what I want to debate let alone talking about your conspiracies. 

Who is willing to debate public YouTube? Who the fuck are you to dictate me that? Who the fuck are you to expose me?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Really? You cannot even tell me where you live. Read my previous post again.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



This is so funny both of you are trying to help each other.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Isn't that the truth....for one that claims to be so wealthy and influential, he seems to be afraid to go in front of a small crowd here and state his case as to why he is right and I am wrong. He is a blowhard and right now he is frothing t the mouth. Let's enjoy the meltdown that he is right in the middle of.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Please continue to be the blowhard that you most certainly are because it reveals your character...or should I say the lack of it.
> ...




Down, boy! Down!


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Really? You cannot even tell me where you live. Read my previous post again.



BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING IRRELEVANT.  I never asked you where you live nor do I care!  You volunteered it!  And who knows if its true?  You live in one of three houses in three different cities.  Or a boat.  Gee, that really PINS IT DOWN.  And even if I told you, buttercup, how do you know it's true?  Didn't I already tell you I lived in Tierra Del Fuego?

There, I've just proved you a liar again.  Quit dancing and deflecting and either do the stupid debate or STFU.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



As far as my time spent here. 
Again who the hell are you to tell what I do with my time? 

I don’t come here every day. Sometimes I do depending on my schedule. 
I like to talk and socialize. My life and business are both stable there’s nothing left to do ..... Except this Coronavirus issue that just arise. 

Then sometimes I ran to jerk like you acting like a big Dick knows everything. 
Actually you don’t know shit except your conspiracies. Like Sandyhook massacre is fake and twin tower was dynamited......... Dude I debated with you before. What the fuck do you know?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Please continue to be the blowhard that you most certainly are because it reveals your character...or should I say the lack of it.
> ...


The debate would settle that.

Right now, off-hand, it looks like the OPPOSITE is true.

I've read MANY of Dales posts and consider him one of the best, most erudite posters on the forum.

You . . . right now you are vying to replace IM2 as butthole of the forum.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? You cannot even tell me where you live. Read my previous post again.
> ...



I did that to distract your attention away from Kobe. It worked but I didn’t mean to turn your life upside down with  jealousy.  
No you never told me you live in Tierra Del Fuego. Show me what post number is that? How many times I asked you that? Why the hell should I lie if you live in del fuego? 

Debate? I already answered all of that. Go back and read my post again.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Let me repeat it again. I don’t mind debating Dale in a civilized manner not in animal behavior. What part of that don’t you fucking understand RETARD? 
Try again. 

As far as Dale. Dale all he knows are conspiracies bullshit away from realities. 
I debated with Dale before. 


This is very funny you are helping each other.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> No you never told me you live in Tierra Del Fuego. Show me what post number is that? How many times I asked you that? Why the hell should I lie if you live in del fuego?



When the Trump nightmare ends, will we be able to forgive Trump voters?




 


NEXT QUESTION, BUTTHOLE?  Hope your other statements of fact are more factual than this!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



See folks? Prime example of why I would require that this debate be recorded because you just lied by posting this. "Your email is nothing but a thug gang banger".

I sent you a private message giving you some pertinent information on how to contact me and later in the exchange I even gave you my cellphone number. You then went into a rant here claiming how wealthy you re...can't show my face, I have much to lose, blah, blah....bullshit on top of more bullshit and then I privately sent you another message as Markle was pissed that this thread was being derailed by my acceptance of your challenge. I said I didn't give a shit about your alleged wealth......that's "thug life" to you? Seems that Charwin needs a "safe place"......

"Expose you? WTF? Ok, you have officially gone over the edge, dude. As far as the debate, if you wanted to tout the "Leftardism is the only way to go"? I would kick your ass on that alone. If you don't understand the system we are under and it's nuances (and I have the documentation to back it up like HJR-192 passed in 1933 and where people lost allodial rights to property because of it? You are just pissing into a strong breeze. I know more than you, no brag, it's simply a fact because I have dedicated the last 8 plus years of my life daily taking in information, vetting it and coming to a logical conclusion. You have some big time insecurities and you "spin, misconstrue and outright lie about what transpired over the last few days that is easy to show that you lied and then lied some more and backed out when it came time for the rubber to meet the road.

Don't get all pissy with me for pointing out what a lying blowhard you are....you did it to yourself.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > No you never told me you live in Tierra Del Fuego. Show me what post number is that? How many times I asked you that? Why the hell should I lie if you live in del fuego?
> ...



Okay my apologies I missed that. I didn’t see that post. 

Actually I was trying to ignore you. If I made a mistake I accepted it but I don’t fucking lie like you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




We debated about geo-engineering and you claimed it's not happening even though there are numerous patents for the spraying of heavy metal nano-particulates, soil and water samples taken to independent labs shows that there is an increased and unsafe level per the EPA of the big three of barium, strontium and aluminum. People with chronic coughs and other respiratory issues have had their hair and blood samples show that they have been exposed to heavy metal poisoning.Your counter-point was basically "UH-UHH!!!!" You must have been the captain of the high school debate team. 

 You trying to claim that you have a good grasp on "reality" is amusing given the backtracking and crawfishing and then claiming you never agreed to when anyone can clearly see that you did. Try your lame tactic of "gaslighting" in some other forum because you have stepped in it big time.

Just a piece of advice that might help....you can't hit rock bottom until you are done digging a hole.Put down the shovel, Charwin and walk away.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Blah blah blah. Let me repeat it again. Your email is nothing but a thug gangbanger attitude. 
You are a low class human being. Why should I even lower myself to your class? Why should I even bother talking to you? 

You talk lots of lots of nonsense. Let me repeat it again. I don’t mind debating you in a civilized manner. NOT WHEN YOU ARE ACTING LIKE AN ANIMAL. You got that asshole? 
What part of that don’t you fucking understand? 

Debate? Dude you have nothing but pure bullshiting conspiracies. Actually you don’t know shit.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You are full of fucking shit. Dude I already let it go. You even said considered this settled. 

Then you came back here and gave me your usual bullshit like you accomplish something. How fucking dishonest are you Dude? 

No I will not walk away with your usual nonsense attacked. 

Let me repeat it again. I don’t mind debating you in a civilized manner. NOT WHEN YOU ARE ACTING LIKE A DOG. You got that? What part of that don’t you fucking understand?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



What a load of shit. Dude we didn’t debate about geo engineering. Fuck hell no. We didn’t debate any of that. 

Try again.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Dude if I debated anybody. I will tell in advance if it’s not my line or interest. But I will not debate if I don’t know the topic. 

But I we never debated what you are bullshiting.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




It is also referred to as "Chem-trails". Shall I pull up some prior posts?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Why are you asking me? Why not just pull it up?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You are full of shit Dude. 

You were debating with Divinewind blasting your balls. 
Why the hell should I even bother debating you or someone when it’s not my interest? 
Try again.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You are one lousy funny Dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I was blasting you for claiming Sandy Hook massacre was a hoax. Dude you what the hell are you talking about? 


BTW your god Alex Jones turned against your Trump. You know that right?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



LMAO! Dude, Divine.Wind couldn't refute scientific data and you believed those pics were normal. You agree that those pics were taken close to airports? Because he did. You don't know that planes start their descent 45 minutes to an hour before they reach their destination and ACCORDING to naysayers, those kinds of trails are due to being 30,000 feet in the air. I have seen planes flying higher than the planes spraying that have condensation trails that dissipate within seconds. Yeah, that was the only post about spraying you commented on. I did find PLENTY of posts were you claimed I wasn't living in America, calling me "traitor" and all kinds of names because I knew that the ROOSKIES were not in any shape, fashion or form had a fucking thing to do with the DNC hack of their server nor did Trump "conspire" with Putin to hack the server either.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Sandy Hoax was a DHS capstone drill using crisis actors. We can definitely debate that topic. I have always maintained that Jones is a carnival barker and part of the controlled opposition. I have never touted his work here or anywhere else.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Blah blah blah blah.... 

Whatever Dude..... but you are LYING. I did not debate you about delirium etc etc etc etc. You were debating with DivineWind in details blasting you. 

Get your facts straight Jerk. 

If I were you. Stop drinking paint thinner and put that bong down and go to bed.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 25, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



LMAO! So sue me, dipshit. You and Divine.Wind post in the same, lame manner.  You did offer support for his argument. Divine.Wind ended up losing his shit on that topic when he got painted into a corner....kinda like you do.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



See what I mean? Using your conspiracies bullshit again? 

You have no single iaota of evidence that those are actors. 
That conspiracy created and promoted by your god Alex Jones. Not you. 

Don’t tell me you started it?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Sue you? What the hell do I get making peasant income of $70k a year. Then you claimed you are helping people here and there. BULLFUCKING SHIT. 

Whatever your arguments with DivineWind it doesn’t matter. But you were not debating with me. LYING ASSHOLE. You are one lousy funny Dude. 

Like I said stop drinking paint thinner.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And where the fuck you put me in the corner? 

Let me repeat it again. I will debate you in a civilized manner. Not when you are acting like a an animal. What part of that don’t you fucking understand FREAK?


----------



## Porthos (Feb 25, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*



I don’t hate the right, I’m just ashamed of them for being Americans.
And being addicted to Appretice Reruns. How could you like your favorite TV actor so much that you are proud he separates the  country with lies and criminal behavior.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Don’t tell me. You are looking for your friend Toobreak another low class piece of shit like you. To help you out. Right?


----------



## Porthos (Feb 25, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You can’t even afford a house and a family with insurance on that income.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 25, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Nope, I was blogging on the yahoo news boards in early 2013 and posters were claiming it was staged. I was skeptical about but when I started digging and looked at the CNN footage and it didn't look right, no sense of urgency, a couple of ambulances. People milling around the fire department going in one door and out the back, rinse and repeat to make it appear that there were more people there than there was. Playground equipment in disrepair and a potential hazard. The roof was in shoddy condition due to CNN helicopter footage.

Then there was the lady that appeared on CBS's morning show that claimed that she got there to pick up her child and claimed that she saw child after child being carried out by a policeman with blood stained uniforms...but wait! According to the CSP, not a single alleged victim was removed until the wee hours of Saturday morning almost twenty hours after all victims were declared dead within 15 minutes of the state police arriving. The Saint Rose of Lima catholic school was used in a live shooter drill just a few miles down the road was portrayed as the Sandy Hook school. Robbie Parker, one of the alleged grieving fathers is seen smirking and grinning as CNN went live and he didn't know then he starts hyper-ventilating to get into character...no tears, no sign of any grief and there he is on national TV with his alleged dead daughter's body still in the school? Then he plugs a donation page? I have seen more emotion from those that lost a pet and the same goes for the other role players (all of which had ties to the DNC  or a government agency like Gene Rosen)in some shape, fashion or form.

Will this do for starters?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 25, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



70K surpasses both the median incomes for individuals and households, dipshit. I have zero credit card debt, paid off car that I know how to maintain. I have around 2,700 a month in excess after I pay for necessities.  The majority of Americans don't have even 500 dollars socked away in case of an emergency. I have no complaints. Excuse me for doubting that you are this uber-wealthy businessman with superior intellect when you lack basic punctuation skills. I suspect that you are a foreigner that was hired to do landscaping and menial labor chores for someone that is wealthy......that would be my guess.

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 25, 2020)

Porthos said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





Porthos said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *I know in my gut, I will not be able to stomach anybody that supported Trump once this monster has left our sights. Every time I see these sorry mf's at work, I turn my head in disgust. Unlike the rednecks that forgave the germans, this country should spit on these mf's and drag their ass's to shame. BECAUSE THEY KNEW BETTER!!View attachment 307609View attachment 307610View attachment 307611*
> ...



I do not participate in the election process in what has become just another banana republic controlled by mostly European bankers because I reclaimed my pre-14th amendment birthright status and no longer agreed to contract as a de-facto employee of USA.INC. I didn't think that Trump had a snowball's chance in hell of winning because the deck was stacked against him and if he did win? I doubted anything would change for the better but I have been pleasantly surprised thus far. I don't agree with some of the things he has done but I would give him a B+.

 I despise neocons but I have nothing but utter contempt for the democrat communist party and I wouldn't support one even with a gun pointed at my head. The Hildebeast was a traitorous crook that was SoS for a traitorous crook and as big of a fraud as she is. Then we have the fact that Hildebeast has a marriage of convenience with Bill "drop trou", a rapist, traitor and big time pals with pedo-peddler Jeffery Epstein that opened the patent office for the Chi-coms and thicker than thieves with the Bush crime family.

The leftists crossed the Rubicon... that line they had been teetering on since 1980 and instead of running from the "socialist" label have now embraced it and wish to inflict this on everyone. They can eat shit and go blind for all I care.

Are you a "Bernie Bro", by chance?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 25, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> If I made a mistake I accepted it but I don’t fucking lie like you.









IF you made a mistake?  You're whole life's a mistake.  YOU LIED.  Just presented the bare naked proof.  Busted with your pants down.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 25, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Just a piece of advice that might help....you can't hit rock bottom until you are done digging a hole.Put down the shovel, Charwin and walk away.
> ...


A dog?  What happened to the animal?  What, is Dale trying to dry hump you now?  Lick your face?  Maybe steal your weenie.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 25, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Curious Observation----  Charwin MO:

You never said that!
I never said that!
I blasted your balls!
You know nothing!
I dare you to debate me!
You didn't meet my conditions!
No matter what you present, I will simply call everything false and a conspiracy theory anyway.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You missed me? 
Let me go back a little bit from your email and I will address this particular topic later. 

Your email to me was nasty and violent and that doesn’t give me any appetite of even talking to you. I will not be surprise if you have a criminal record. 
I must admit I had several glasses of red wine the other night but that besides the point. 

1. Your email and post suddenly switched to Mengele, CIA OSS etc etc etc etc. that has nothing to do with the topic. Nothing. This is like you and I are eating a steak talking about steak. Then your brain switched to UFO, Gulag or Sputnik.
HELLLOOOO Dale ( knock knock knock) to earth come back. 
How sad is that Dale? 
How pitiful is that Dale? And you want to debate me?

2. You are so brave in telling me someone is mentoring you. At your age of 56 years old? This is like you are telling me someone is babysitting you. 
How pitiful is that Dale?

Something is wrong Dale. 

3. You are so proud of giving me your cellphone. Your privacy may not be important to you but at my level my family and my safety is very important. 

There are several APPS out there at a cost of less than $5. people will know the address, name of the spouse & cellphone number, kids number and even your neighbors home phone numbers. I regularly travel and meet lots and lots of people. And women ( Latinas) just imagine one these know my real address then knocking on my door. I’ll be dead meat. I do shut down business (vendor or suppliers) because of bad quality then threatened me. Just imagine if these people knows my address. This is the reason I carry 2 iPhones X. 

4. Your income. This is the guy that talked about..... delirium, contrails, CIA, OSS etc etc etc. Making $70k. Really? That is hard for me to believe. 

Rent, Food, Gas, Taxes, Health or car insurance or any, girl friend ( or boy friend ), WiFi and other expenses. How much is left? Basically nothing and own no property. 


Mexicans, refugees from Syria arrived here 8 years ago, an immigrant from the Philippines petitioned by her father arrived 18 yo, took nursing, became RN at Kaiser Hospital making $48/hour as a starter. Now at 26yo own a new nice condo here in San Diego. Are doing far far better than you. That makes me sad  that a natural born American like you is making $70k. 

Something is wrong Dale. 

5. You were told to take this topic somewhere else. You said this matter is closed and I let go. You lied.  Then you came back here pumping your chest. Both you and toobreak are derailing and high jacking this thread. 

6. When you attacked me you always bring a friend with you like toobreak to help you out because you cannot stand on your own feet. You  did exactly the same with Bear helping you out. Actually it’s very funny. 

I wasted lots of time talking to you here in this thread. I am moving on. You can ramble however you want and what ever you want. This is even the wrong thread. 

Hope trigger99 will forgive me.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This is the wrong topic for this thread. 
You cannot use a news footage to make decisions those are actors.

Cut and paste footage of a news media depending what and when are allowed to show to the public. 
Real journalism will protect and will not jeopardize or show the victims ( kids ) while it’s happening. 

As far as Robie Parker? People grieve differently, you don’t know the exact time when that was taken or shown.

That doesn’t mean they are actors. This conspiracy theory was created and promoted by Alex Jones. I’m glad they sued his ass.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



And this Dude. I met lots and different kind of people around the globe. 

Attacking a dead person that died in a tragic accident with his daughter because of your jealousy to a black person that has done nothing to harm you. 
But I never thought I encountered a person like you the lowest kind of human being. I doubt it if you are even human. 
I’m done talking to you. I wonder what other members think of you. 

I pray for your soul.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 26, 2020)

More gays abandoning you ...cause you're violent dumbed down always angry left wing democratic socialist   nazis

If you call yOurself any kind of left wing socialist look in the mirror ..you're looking at a dumbed down brainwashed violent  subhuman animal ...


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 26, 2020)

One member here told me he is in mid 40s with over $400k+ in his 401K by the time it reach 50yo. Probably over $500k. 

That’s awesome. That’s what I’m talking about. I loss track who was that.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 27, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Will this do for starters?
> ...


Let's get one thing straight, BITCH, there is no connection between Dale and I.  He's a poster I respect.  Only he knows what he thinks of me.  There has been no concerted, planned effort between US and you.  Dale and I haven't a single PM between us ever and I don't know him from Adam otherwise.  He's just one of the better posters on this board to me.

Don't you drag me into your little shit fest as you keep trying to drag me farther into it.  You started this, you attacked me, I've totally punked your ass and anyone else involved is purely of their own volition.  And to any moderator reading this:  I hereby authorize you to look at all of my PMs and tell this group if there has ever been a single conversation off list between Dale and I.

I'll say it again:  you're a fraud and an asshole who's bitten off more than you know what to do with. You only issued the challenge to debate with Dale because you provided conditions which either had ulterior motives or allowed you to never intend to follow through.  You never will debate Dale because you know he'd tear you a new ass if done straight up, face to face, man to man, on Skype with no conditions.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 27, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




STUFF IT, Dickwad.


----------

